# Bible Trivia...Want to Play!?



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Ask a question e.g.*
What was Abraham's name before God changed it?


Answer: Abram Gen 17:5



*RULES:*
Always post scripture to support your answer…

Someone asks a question
Anyone can attempt to answer the question
Only the first person to answer the question correctly can ask the next question.

*How do you know the question was answered correctly?*
Anyone can confirm that the answer is right and invites the poster (*the first person to get it right*) to ask the next question.

*If the question is wrong*
Someone confirm’s that the answer is wrong
Provides the correct answer
And presents the next question to the board
__________________


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 13, 2011)

I wanna play! 
Disclaimer : I'm not a Christian 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll start...

Who asked for John the Baptist's head?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 13, 2011)

it's all good...



JeterCrazed said:


> I wanna play!
> Disclaimer : I'm not a Christian
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 13, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'll start...
> 
> Who asked for John the Baptist's head?



Herod asked as a birthday gift... The twit... 
Daughter of Herodias asked for his head as payback for Herod's birthday lapdance. 
Matthew 14:1

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 13, 2011)

In what country is the city of Sodom?

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 14, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> In what country is the city of Sodom?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


 
Great question, really difficult to answer because the bible really doesn't say exactly where it is. 

*Genesis 10:19*
And the border of the Canaanites was from Sidon, as thou comest to Gerar, unto Gaza; as thou goest, unto *Sodom*, and Gomorrah, and Admah, and Zeboim, even unto Lasha.
Genesis 10:18-20 (in Context) Genesis 10 (Whole Chapter) 

*Genesis 13:10*
And Lot lifted up his eyes, and beheld all the plain of Jordan, that it was well watered every where, before the LORD destroyed *Sodom* and Gomorrah, even as the garden of the LORD, like the land of Egypt, as thou comest unto Zoar.
Genesis 13:9-11 (in Context) Genesis 13 (Whole Chapter)

According to the Torah, the kingdoms of Sodom and Gomorrah were allied with the cities of Admah, Zeboim and Bela. These five cities, also known as the "cities of the plain," were situated on the Jordan river plain in the southern region of the land of Canaan. The Jordan river plain (which correlates to the modern day Dead Sea[1]) has been compared to that of the garden of Eden,[Gen.13:10] being a land well-watered and green, suitable for grazing livestock. Divine judgment by Yahweh was then passed upon Sodom and Gomorrah along with two other neighboring cities that were completely consumed by fire and brimstone. Neighboring Zoar was the only city to be spared during that day of judgmen


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 14, 2011)

Question:

How many times did the Hebrews march around Jericho, before the walls came crumbling down?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 14, 2011)

7 times!!!!!!!

Joshua 6:15


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 14, 2011)

Why did Lot's wife turn into a pillar of salt?


----------



## Laela (Oct 14, 2011)

Because she chose to disobey the angels, and looked back as they fled .... Genesis 19


----------



## Laela (Oct 14, 2011)

How many times did the devil tempt Jesus at the end of His forty day fast?


----------



## hair_rehab (Oct 14, 2011)

Three times.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 14, 2011)

ummmm 3   ????? Matthew 4


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 14, 2011)

Me and hair rehab posted at the same time


----------



## hair_rehab (Oct 14, 2011)

Name the only two people in the Bible who did not leave the earth through a physical death?


----------



## hair_rehab (Oct 14, 2011)

Oops, and I did not put a scripture


----------



## Laela (Oct 14, 2011)

I knew that would happen.. lol



Alicialynn86 said:


> Me and hair rehab posted at the same time


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 14, 2011)

um Enoch and Elijiah??????? 




hair_rehab said:


> Name the only two people in the Bible who did not leave the earth through a physical death?


----------



## hair_rehab (Oct 14, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> um Enoch and Elijiah???????



That's correct! I learned that in bible study.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 14, 2011)

Who fell dead when they lied to the apostles about the property and money they had?


----------



## Honi (Oct 14, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Who fell dead when they lied to the apostles about the property and money they had?



Ananais and Sapphira - Acts 5:1-11. They were non-believers BTW.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 14, 2011)

Acts 5:5 Ananias and Sapphiras Ats 5:10


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just a reminder to post scripture with your answers


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 14, 2011)

Next question! 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 14, 2011)

Honi you are correct please ask the next question


----------



## Honi (Oct 14, 2011)

How many years could Israelites let their slaves work for them?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 14, 2011)

Honi said:


> How many years could Israelites let their slaves work for them?



Exodus 21:2

6 years

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 14, 2011)

-------------------------


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 14, 2011)

Deuteronomy 15:12

6 years

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 14, 2011)

Leviticus 25:3-4

6 years

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, Honi... Am I right?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's one for someone to research... 

Where is my Daughter's name mentioned in the Bible and what does it mean?

Her name is 'Dara'.

Just adding a little challenge here.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 16, 2011)

Shimmie the bible doesn't say Dara but Darda which is in 1 Chron 2:6 who was a descendant of Judah


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 16, 2011)

it means star


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie the bible doesn't say Dara but Darda which is in 1 Chron 2:6 who was a descendant of Judah



Thanks Loved One.   

King James Version:  I Chronicles 2:6

_And the sons of Zerah; Zimri, and Ethan, and Heman, and Calcol, and* Dara*  : five of them in all._


In Hebrew it's ''Dara''.   Heart (or Pearl) of Wisdom

*Dara | דָרָה*

Meaning: Pearl of Wisdom 
Gender: Female
Origin: Hebrew
Alternate Spellings: Darah, Darra 

http://www.kveller.com/jewish_names/display.php?n=Dara&k=831


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 16, 2011)

Shimmie sorry KJV does say DARA


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie sorry KJV does say DARA



O' no, please don't be sorry.     This is good trivia and it's good study.  You did an excellent job.   

NIV is the only translation that says 'Darda'.   The others say 'Dara'.  

Good job...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2011)

list four (4) names of the MAN OF SIN who is the devil, excluding the obvious names devil, lucifer and satan w/scripture please.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 17, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> list four (4) names of the MAN OF SIN who is the devil, excluding the obvious names devil, lucifer and satan w/scripture please.


 *Revelation 9:11* And they had a king over them, which is the angel of the bottomless pit, whose name in the Hebrew tongue is *Abaddon*, but in the Greek tongue has his name *Apollyon*. (Does this count as two names?)

*Ephesians 2:2* Wherein in time past you walked according to the course of this world, according to *the prince of the power of the air*, the spirit that now works in the children of disobedience.

*Isaiah 54:16 *Behold, I have created the smith that blows the coals in the fire, and that brings forth an instrument for his work; and I have created *the waster* to destroy.

*Revelation 20:2* And he laid hold on *the dragon*, that *old serpent*, who is the Devil, and Satan, and bound him a thousand years…


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nymphe you are correct, please ask the next question




Nymphe said:


> *Revelation 9:11* And they had a king over them, which is the angel of the bottomless pit, whose name in the Hebrew tongue is *Abaddon*, but in the Greek tongue has his name *Apollyon*. (Does this count as two names?)
> 
> *Ephesians 2:2* Wherein in time past you walked according to the course of this world, according to *the prince of the power of the air*, the spirit that now works in the children of disobedience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Honi (Oct 17, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Well, Honi... Am I right?



 you are.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 17, 2011)

Why did the Lord reduce the number of Jerubaal’s army?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 17, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> list four (4) names of the MAN OF SIN who is the devil, excluding the obvious names devil, lucifer and satan w/scripture please.



*Beelzebub*

“Now when the Pharisees heard it they said, ‘This fellow does not cast out demons except by Beelzebub, the ruler of the demons.’” Matthew 12:24

*Ruler of this World *

Now is the judgment of this world; now the ruler of this world will be cast out.  And I, if I am lifted up from the earth, will draw all peoples to Myself.” John 12:31,32

*Accuser of the Brethren*

“Then I heard a loud voice saying in heaven, ‘Now salvation, and strength, and the kingdom of our God, and the power of His Christ have come, for the accuser of our brethren, who accused them before our God day and night, has been cast down.’” Revelation 12:10

*satan is also the 'AntiChrist'*

“And every spirit that does not confess that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh is not of God. And this is the spirit of the Antichrist, which you have heard was coming, and is now already in the world.” 1 John 4:3 

*Angel of Light*

“And no wonder! For Satan himself transforms himself into an angel of light.” 2 Corinthians 11:14


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 17, 2011)

What are the Fruits of the Spirit?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2011)

Shimmie correct please ask the next question


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2011)

lol you beat me to it


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2011)

Shimmie the fruits of the spirit is found in Gal 5:22

love, joy, peace, goodness, gentleness, self control, Kindness, patience, faithfulness


----------



## Laela (Oct 17, 2011)

Many were called, few were chosen -- too many men showed up unequipped/not prepared for battle, afraid or not wary. This thinning out of the camp was to prove to the Midianites that it is God they were fighting. Judges 6-7


Nymphe said:


> Why did the Lord reduce the number of Jerubaal’s army?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2011)

okay Laela you beat me to the punch so is your answer Judges chapters 6 and 7 or chapter 6 and verse 7??


----------



## Laela (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ lol.. it's both chapters, for context... because God told Gideon beforehand the battle would be by His hand


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 17, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie the fruits of the spirit is found in Gal 5:22
> 
> love, joy, peace, goodness, gentleness, self control, Kindness, patience, faithfulness



Go girl!  You have this Bible scripture down..


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 17, 2011)

Who could not 'curse' the Children of Isreal'?


----------



## Laela (Oct 17, 2011)

Balaam

*Numbers 22:*
_
 10 Balaam said to God, “Balak son of Zippor, king of Moab, sent me this message: 11 ‘A people that has come out of Egypt covers the face of the land. Now come and put a curse on them for me. Perhaps then I will be able to fight them and drive them away.’”

 12 But God said to Balaam, “Do not go with them. You must not put a curse on those people, because they are blessed.”_


----------



## Laela (Oct 17, 2011)

Jesus cursed three cities. What cities were they?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 17, 2011)

Laela said:


> Balaam
> 
> *Numbers 22:*
> _
> ...



*YES ! ! ! *   Thanks Laela.   I love this story.   Even the mule talked, and he refused to be walked and carry the man Balaam, to bring a curse upon the children whom God has blessed.  

Everyone PLEASE take those words to heart.   NO ONE CAN CURSE YOU!   For you are blessed and protected under the Covenant Blood of Jesus.    

Sorry   

Back to Trivia...


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 17, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> 7 times!!!!!!!
> 
> Joshua 6:15


 

 Oops, it is 13 times, the hebrews marched around 13 times Joshua 6: 14, 6:21

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 17, 2011)

Laela said:


> Jesus cursed three cities. What cities were they?


_Matthew 11:21-23 KJV_
*Chorazin, Bethsaida, and Capernaum *
_"Woe unto thee, Chorazin! woe unto thee, Bethsaida! for if the mighty works, which were done in you, had been done in Tyre and Sidon, they would have repented long ago in sackcloth and ashes. But I say unto you, It shall be more tolerable for Tyre and Sidon at the day of judgment, than for you. And thou, Capernaum, which art exalted unto heaven, shalt be brought down to hell: for if the mighty works, which have been done in thee, had been done in Sodom, it would have remained until this day." _


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 17, 2011)

How Many Years did God add on to Hezekiahs life after his illness and God healed him?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 17, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> How Many Years did God add on to Hezekiahs life after his illness and God healed him?



  Hi blazingthru ...  

Hold on to these words in your hearts, Loved ones. 

_Thus saith the Lord...

I have heard your prayers, I have seen your tears..._

Okay, here's the trivia answer:

From both 2 Kings 20:5 and Isaiah 38:5

Thus says the Lord, the God of David your father: “I have heard your prayer, I have seen your tears; surely I will heal you. 

*On the third day you shall go up to the house of the Lord. And I will add to your days fifteen years. *

God doesn't stop with healing King Hezekiah... He wins the battle that was also against him...

Check it out...

_I will deliver you and this city from the hand of the king of Assyria; and I will defend this city for My own sake, and for the sake of My servant David.” ’ ”_ 

Then Isaiah said, “Take a lump of figs.” So they took and laid it on the boil, and he recovered.

---

Who likes figs?    They have healing properties...


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 17, 2011)

yes that is correct. Hezekiah was so faithful...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 19, 2011)

Shimmie it seems your up for the next question...while we are waiting, here's an easy one the name of the person with the longest name in the bible and where is his name mentioned


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Slightly OT, 
I highly recommend this game for all of you. It's called Do You Know the Bible?
http://www.amazon.com/You-Know-Bible-Jewel-Case/dp/B00063KOA2

OT- JeterCrazed,
Of course you can play!


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie it seems your up for the next question...while we are waiting, here's an easy one the name of the person with the longest name in the bible and where is his name mentioned


 Iwanthealthyhair67,

*Mahershalalhashbaz -WOW!* 
Isaiah 8:1 "Moreover the LORD said unto me, Take thee a great roll, and write in it with a man's pen concerning Mahershalalhashbaz."


----------



## Laela (Oct 19, 2011)

@Prudent, I believe that's right...can you say it fast, 3 times? lol..


I'll await your question.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 23, 2011)

At this season next year you will embrace a son.” And she said, “No, my lord, O man of God, do not lie to your maidservant.” 

The woman conceived and bore a son at that season the next year
*What was this woman called?*


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> At this season next year you will embrace a son.” And she said, “No, my lord, O man of God, do not lie to your maidservant.”
> 
> The woman conceived and bore a son at that season the next year
> *What was this woman called?*



Blaz'... thank you so much for this question.   I absolutely LOVE this story of faith.   As soon as I saw your post, I just felt an outburst of faith in my heart. 

There is even a hymn inspired by the infamous words of faith of this woman, who was called a *Shunammite*.  Her infamous words which became a hymn,  _"It is Well" ...  _

The story is in 2 Kings 4 ....

8 And it fell on a day, that ELISHA passed to Shunem, where was a great woman; and she constrained him to eat bread. And so it was, that as oft as he passed by, he turned in thither to eat bread. 
9 And she said unto her husband, Behold now, I perceive that this is an holy man of God, which passeth by us continually. 
10 Let us make a little chamber, I pray thee, on the wall; and let us set for him there a bed, and a table, and a stool, and a candlestick: and it shall be, when he cometh to us, that he shall turn in thither. 
11 And it fell on a day, that he came thither, and he turned into the chamber, and lay there. 
12 And he said to Gehazi his servant, *Call this Shunammite*. And when he had called her, she stood before him. 
13 And he said unto him, Say now unto her, Behold, thou hast been careful for us with all this care; what is to be done for thee? wouldest thou be spoken for to the king, or to the captain of the host? And she answered, I dwell among mine own people. 
14 And he said, What then is to be done for her? And Gehazi answered, Verily she hath no child, and her husband is old. 
15 And he said, Call her. And when he had called her, she stood in the door. 

*16 And he said, About this season, according to the time of life, thou shalt embrace a son. And she said, Nay, my lord, thou man of God, do not lie unto thine handmaid. *

17 And the woman conceived, and bare a son at that season that ELISHA had said unto her, according to the time of life. 

18 And when the child was grown, it fell on a day, that he went out to his father to the reapers. 
19 And he said unto his father, My head, my head. And he said to a lad, Carry him to his mother. 
20 And when he had taken him, and brought him to his mother, he sat on her knees till noon, and then died. 
21 And she went up, and laid him on the bed of the man of God, and shut the door upon him, and went out. 
22 And she called unto her husband, and said, Send me, I pray thee, one of the young men, and one of the asses, that I may run to the man of God, and come again. 
23 And he said, Wherefore wilt thou go to him to day? it is neither new moon, nor sabbath. *And she said, It shall be well. *

.....26 Run now, I pray thee, to meet her, and say unto her, Is it well with thee? is it well with thy husband? is it well with the child? *And she answered, It is well: *

This story of faith is an excellent 'read'....  I love it.    

It is Well!  

Of course the story doesn't end here.  It only gets better.    This Shunammite woman didn't play.  Her faith was out there and she wasn't taking 'no' for any answer.    

Praise God...

ETA:  I'm a King James Translation reader


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 23, 2011)

:trampolin:

This is fun!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 24, 2011)

this one of my favorite stories, in fact if someone asks me how I'm doing my response is always; "All is Well"!



Shimmie said:


> Blaz'... thank you so much for this question. I absolutely LOVE this story of faith. As soon as I saw your post, I just felt an outburst of faith in my heart.
> 
> There is even a hymn inspired by the infamous words of faith of this woman, who was called a *Shunammite*. Her infamous words which became a hymn, _"It is Well" ... _
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Oct 24, 2011)

Shimmie..? your question? Prudent has left the bldg...


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you so much Shimmie for you comments they have lifted my spirits. 
Lets keep this going, I get excited when there is a new question.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 29, 2011)

okay don't be mad at me I just want to keep this going. lots of food for thought.

*What is Zelophehad's daughters names?, what was their issue*?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 30, 2011)

Laela said:


> Shimmie..? your question? Prudent has left the bldg...





Looks like I left the building too.  

Okay:   

Jesus was giving us a lesson on giving.  What is the scripture when He said, ".... and give them your coat also..."  


_
It's easy to do this in the desert _


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 30, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> okay don't be mad at me I just want to keep this going. lots of food for thought.
> 
> *What is Zelophehad's daughters names?, what was their issue*?



These women wanted their inheritance and they weren't playing about it either...  

Numbers 27: 1-7

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 Then came the daughters of Zelophehad, the son of Hepher, the son of Gilead, the son of Machir, the son of Manasseh, of the families of Manasseh the son of Joseph: and these are _the names of his daughters; Mahlah, Noah, and Hoglah, and Milcah, and Tirzah. _

2 And they stood before Moses, and before Eleazar the priest, and before the princes and all the congregation, by the door of the tabernacle of the congregation, saying, 

3 Our father died in the wilderness, and he was not in the company of them that gathered themselves together against the LORD in the company of Korah; but died in his own sin, and had no sons. 

4  *Why should the name of our father be done away from among his family, because he hath no son? Give unto us therefore a possession among the brethren of our father. *

 And Moses brought their cause before the LORD .. And the LORD spake unto Moses, saying, 

*7 The daughters of Zelophehad speak right:* thou shalt surely give them a possession of an inheritance among their father's brethren; and thou shalt cause the inheritance of their father to pass unto them.

--------------------------------

Verse 7 speaks volumes...  The daughters speak right...  

Somebody up in here has an inheritance which has been held back.   By asking for it, you 'speak right'.    Oh yes you do.


----------



## Laela (Oct 31, 2011)

^^ITA Shimmmie, to get that inheritance, we must not only just speak it but speak it RIGHT. This is soooooo true....


----------



## Laela (Oct 31, 2011)

It's part of the Sermon on the Mount, a great lesson on turning the other cheek:

*Matthew 5:39-41*
Amplified Bible (AMP)
But I say to you, Do not resist the evil man [who injures you]; but if anyone strikes you on the right jaw or cheek, turn to him the other one too.
And if anyone wants to sue you and take your undershirt (tunic), let him have your coat also.
And if anyone forces you to go one mile, go with him two [miles].





Shimmie said:


> Jesus was giving us a lesson on giving.  What is the scripture when He said, ".... and give them your coat also..."
> 
> 
> _
> It's easy to do this in the desert _


----------



## Laela (Nov 7, 2011)

There are three arks mentioned in the Bible: Noah's Ark, Ark of the Covenant, and *?*.

What is the third ark?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 7, 2011)

*The Ark of Bulrushes*
Exodus 2:3And when she could not longer hide him, she took for him an *ark of bulrushes*, and daubed it with slime and with pitch, and put the child therein; and she laid it in the flags by the river's brink. 


Moses was hidden in an ark of bulrushes...


----------



## Laela (Nov 7, 2011)

That's correct!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 7, 2011)

^^Thank you, THank you...


----------



## Laela (Nov 7, 2011)

You got next!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

Laela said:


> There are three arks mentioned in the Bible: Noah's Ark, Ark of the Covenant, and *?*.
> 
> What is the third ark?



Didn't Moses have an Ark?  Something about the Bulbrushes (sp????).  When he was a baby, he was placed upon it.  

I'll be right back? 

Genesis 2..   Ooooo, he was a 'wittle' baby and this was his baby Ark... 

_1  And there went a man of the house of Levi, and took to wife a daughter of Levi.

2  And the woman conceived, and bare a son: and when she saw him that he was a goodly child, she hid him three months. 

3  And when she could not longer hide him, she took for him *an ark of bulrushes, *and daubed it with slime and with pitch, and put the child therein; and she laid it in the flags by the river's brink.
_

It was _bulrushes_ and not _bulbrushes_....  My bad...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *The Ark of Bulrushes*
> Exodus 2:3And when she could not longer hide him, she took for him an *ark of bulrushes*, and daubed it with slime and with pitch, and put the child therein; and she laid it in the flags by the river's brink.
> 
> 
> Moses was hidden in an ark of bulrushes...





Laela said:


> That's correct!





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^Thank you, THank you...



I had Laela's post minimized and just posted it...  

No fair...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 7, 2011)

K...

How many wives and cocubines did Solomon have???


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 7, 2011)

oops sorry



Shimmie said:


> Didn't Moses have an Ark? Something about the Bulbrushes (sp????). When he was a baby, he was placed upon it.
> 
> I'll be right back?
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> K...
> 
> How many wives and cocubines did Solomon have???



One thousand totalled...

700 Wives and 300 cocubines... 


But king Solomon loved many strange women, together with the daughter of Pharaoh, women of the Moabites, Ammonites, Edomites, Zidonians, and Hittites:

2 Of the nations concerning which the LORD said unto the children of Israel, Ye shall not go in to them, neither shall they come in unto you: for surely they will turn away your heart after their gods: Solomon clave unto these in love.

3* And he had seven hundred wives, princesses, and three hundred concubines: and his wives turned away his heart.*

4 For it came to pass, when Solomon was old, that his wives turned away his heart after other gods: and his heart was not perfect with the LORD his God, as was the heart of David his father.

5 For Solomon went after Ashtoreth the goddess of the Zidonians, and after Milcom the abomination of the Ammonites.

I Kings 11:1-5

-------------

This passage speaks volumes.   It's a revelation.   That a man with money, riches and power, is prone to having several women.    He's bored, not working, has nothing better to do with his time and energies.   

This does not apply to 'ALL' men with money, riches and power.   However, look a recent and past news reports.  The 'cheating' husbands in political power, money, etc.   John Edwards, The New York governor who had the mistress in another country; "Arnold" Kindergarten Cop whose foolish folley killed his marriage; pastors who have exploited women, men and young boys...  

While posting this scripture it simply occurred to me that this is nothing new... men with money go crazy with sex and women (or men).  

And if you ever notice... it's always with a 'Strange woman' or doing strange things with other men.    

Not ALL.. but enough to say, "Shame on them..."


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> oops sorry



 

That was my fault for being soooooo slow.     I was at my desk multi-tasking.    

You are the WINNER


----------



## alwaysinchrist (Nov 7, 2011)

Great thread! Im learning alot


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 7, 2011)

alwaysinchrist said:


> Great thread! Im learning alot



Me too!

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

You are right @Shimmie, do ask the next question...

Solomon was one tired king...Lord have mercy....seriously, this is also a great example about marrying out of your race and falling into your spouses customs good or bad...



Shimmie said:


> One thousand totalled...
> 
> 700 Wives and 300 cocubines...
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Nov 8, 2011)

^^Unequally yolked...true and not just in customs, lady... those strange women knew strange gods, causing him to sin.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

^^yep unequally yoke, that could bring you down low....(bad choices)


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 11, 2011)

Who was the babylonian king that lived like an animal for a spell? and why was that his punishment?


What was the name of Elijah's right hand man so to speak? (heres a clue, he saw a certain woman coming towards Elijah and ran to ask her about her husband and child before she could get to the prophet)

In what book does Paul tell us all things ar lawful but not all things edify?

Some things are a sin and others are an abomination...name 3.

Why was Moses not able to go to the Promise Land?


What is a reprobate mind?

Who wore a coat of many colors?

What happened at Azusa street?? (this isnt in the bible but this is important christian history, particularly in the black community)

In what way is Islam and the muslim faith connected to the bible? 

Who were the mighty men of renown?

Did Christ go to hell? 

What type of prayer is effective?

Who got called bald head by kids on the way to Bethel?

Whose bones gave a dead man life?

What mistake did Heziakiah make towards the end of his life?

What age did King Joash become king?

Whose guts spilled out into a field in the new testament?

What old testament king intestines came OUT of him as a result of his wining and dining with the utensils taken from the House of the Lord?

I know I probably shouldnt be posting a thousand questions but I like bible trivia so sowwy.


----------



## Laela (Nov 13, 2011)

That's a good list...  I'll answer this one b/c I  love the story. I don't believe those were little children, moreso youths/young men and they were cursed by Elisha because they mocked and insulted a prophet of God; they basically brought the curse on themselves by their actions. 
A bear had come and killed 42 of them..which means it was a LARGE crowd of them....

*2 Kings 2*




Detroit2Dallas said:


> Who got called bald head by kids on the way to Bethel?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 14, 2011)

wow that enough questions to keep you tide up for a few days,lol

I'll answer at least three

Joseph had a coat of many colors

Elijah bones

Judas guts spilled out

will be back to add scriptures


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 14, 2011)

Laela said:


> That's a good list...  I'll answer this one b/c I love the story. I don't believe those were little children, moreso youths/young men and they were cursed by Elisha because they mocked and insulted a prophet of God; they basically brought the curse on themselves by their actions.
> A bear had come and killed 42 of them..which means it was a LARGE crowd of them....
> 
> *2 Kings 2*


 
 Yup, prob young teens and preteens. Mob mentality, wayward youth...a gang. 



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> wow that enough questions to keep you tide up for a few days,lol
> 
> I'll answer at least three
> 
> ...


 
Elisha's bones gave life to the dead mans body. Remember Elijah and Enoch were taken from earth. There would be no bones for the dead man to touch.
 2 Kings 13:21

But you are correct in your other answers. Thanks


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Elisha is who I meant should have checked my spelling and posted scripture...lol


----------



## HWAY (Nov 15, 2011)

Who was the babylonian king that lived like an animal for a spell? and why was that his punishment?

Nebuchadnezzar. Why was that his punishment? 

Daniel 4:28-32:"All this happened to King Nebuchadnezzar. 29 Twelve months later, as the king was walking on the roof of the royal palace of Babylon, 30 he said, “Is not this the great Babylon I have built as the royal residence, by my mighty power and for the glory of my majesty?” 
 31 Even as the words were on his lips, a voice came from heaven, “This is what is decreed for you, King Nebuchadnezzar: Your royal authority has been taken from you. 32 You will be driven away from people and will live with the wild animals; you will eat grass like the ox. Seven times will pass by for you until you acknowledge that the Most High is sovereign over all kingdoms on earth and gives them to anyone he wishes.”



In what book does Paul tell us all things ar lawful but not all things edify? 1 Corinthians


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 16, 2011)

What was the name of Elijah's right hand man so to speak? (heres a clue, he saw a certain woman coming towards Elijah and ran to ask her about her husband and child before she could get to the prophet)

Gehazi 2 Kings 4:12

In what book does Paul tell us all things ar lawful but not all things edify?

1 Cor 10:23

Some things are a sin and others are an abomination...name 3.

Leviticus 18:18-30, beastiality, sleeping with your neighbor wife and homosexuality

Why was Moses not able to go to the Promise Land?

Disobedience Numbers 20:12 


Who wore a coat of many colors?
Joseph – Gen 37:3

Who were the mighty men of renown?

Giants or Nephilim Genesis 6:4

Did Christ go to hell? 

Yes – Acts 2:31

What type of prayer is effective?

James 5:16

Whose bones gave a dead man life?

Elisha – 2 Kings 13:21

What mistake did Heziakiah make towards the end of his life?

Hezekiah - Isaiah 39 to get the full story ….Vanity and Pride showing off all his treasures 

What age did King Joash become king?

2 Chron 24 – Joash was 7 years old

Whose guts spilled out into a field in the new testament?

Judas - Acts 1:18


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 16, 2011)

HA! Somebody's been doing some bible study! YAY! Love it!
Just these left. I'll just go ahead and touch on them.


What is a reprobate mind?
*Romans reveals this in the first chapter, its a place where NONE of use want to go. Being given over to a reprobate mind means that God has stepped out of the equation and your flesh rules. You are spiritually dead and physically able to do that which is "inconvenient" aka flesh fulfilled.*

What happened at Azusa street?? (this isnt in the bible but this is important christian history, particularly in the black community) *This was a powerful move of pentecost in the early 1900's (1906) in Los Angeles,California.Bishop Williams Seymour. When your looking for something interesting to read go ahead and read up on this as well a the life and experiences of Bishop Charles Mason.*

In what way is Islam and the muslim faith connected to the bible? *This is not a scripture but moreso a history/ lineage lesson. But many wont know unless they know a little about the muslim faith. The son of Haggar, Ishmael, is the father of a wild people, while God blessed his seed due to the faithfulness and favor God gave Abraham, His covenant was not given to him. This is important to note and interesting to study*

What type of prayer is effective?
*Also just to elaborate on this question, when you think about the most EFFECTIVE prayer done in the bible it was always bringing God's Word/Promises back to His remembrance. When you pray in the Scriptures so to speak. For example, when Christ was tempted by Satan during His 40 days and nights and on the mountain, He didnt waste words, He simply stood on Scripture. Which in turn cause that old buzzard to flee. When praying, you dont have to pray a bunch of extra stuff, pray God's Words back to Him. Thats a sweet fragrance to His nose and a sweet sound to Hid ear. This is also why the bible tells us to study to show ourselves approved because that Word needs to become a part of us, our prayers and our thoughts. And thats how/why the prayers of a righteous man (a man who knows his God/ God's Words/Promises) availeth much (God's Word is never void) Very important and interesting subject to study. You want powerful prayer? Get in your Word.* 

What old testament king intestines came OUT of him as a result of his wining and dining with the utensils taken from the House of the Lord? *King Jehoram 2 Chronicles 21.*

*Also, look in Proverbs 6 for more on abominations. A lying spirit, a proud look etc*

Thanks for answering guys!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 17, 2011)

Shimmie

I believe your up for the next question....


----------



## Laela (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Detroit, for all those trivia questions..that was fun!   I've heard about Azusa Street from our pastor.. It would be good to see this level of revival now. That's radical faith right there.. Just them and the Holy Spirit, complete submission.  Mason's testimony is POWERFUL. Thanks again, chica!









Detroit2Dallas said:


> What happened at Azusa street?? (this isnt in the bible but this is important christian history, particularly in the black community) *This was a powerful move of pentecost in the early 1900's (1906) in Los Angeles,California.Bishop Williams Seymour. When your looking for something interesting to read go ahead and read up on this as well a the life and experiences of Bishop Charles Mason.*


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2011)

Detroit2Dallas said:


> What old testament king intestines came OUT of him as a result of his wining and dining with the utensils taken from the House of the Lord? *King Jehoram 2 Chronicles 21.*



I remember when I first read this story about this King, a man who was so obese, that his flesh literally 'swallowed' the blade that impaled him.  

God gave me a message, _"When the sword goes in (God's Word), the dirt ('the sin') comes out." _ 

This is what happens to us when we are pierced by the Word of God.  The sin within us, is convicted and as the sword pierces our spirits, the dirt comes out.   The more Word in our hearts, the more sin is pushed out from our flesh.   

The sword of the Spirit, which is the Word of God...  Praise Him.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 17, 2011)

^^now I remember that story....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 17, 2011)

yes she sure gave me a good work out...




Laela said:


> Thanks Detroit, for all those trivia questions..that was fun!  I've heard about Azusa Street from our pastor.. It would be good to see this level of revival now. That's radical faith right there.. Just them and the Holy Spirit, complete submission. Mason's testimony is POWERFUL. Thanks again, chica!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2011)

Laela said:


> Thanks Detroit, for all those trivia questions..that was fun!   I've heard about Azusa Street from our pastor.. It would be good to see this level of revival now. That's radical faith right there.. Just them and the Holy Spirit, complete submission.  Mason's testimony is POWERFUL. Thanks again, chica!



I missed all the fun....


----------



## Laela (Nov 22, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> I believe your up for the next question....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 22, 2011)

^^lol, go ahead


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 9, 2011)

BOT

In Romans 8:2, what did Paul say the law of the Spirit of life freed him from?
a. Prison
b. Greed
c. The law of sin and death  
d. Going to hell

answer w/ scripture please


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 9, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> BOT
> 
> In Romans 8:2, what did Paul say the law of the Spirit of life freed him from?
> a. Prison
> ...



_For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus hath made me free from the law of sin and death_  Romans 8:2


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 9, 2011)

Who said this and of whom and to whom and why?   What was the imposed threat? 

_"if it be so...."_


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 9, 2011)

If it be so, our God whom we serve is able to deliver us from the burning fiery furnace, and he will deliver _us_ out of thine hand, O king.

Daniel and the fiery furnance


----------



## HWAY (Dec 10, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> If it be so, our God whom we serve is able to deliver us from the burning fiery furnace, and he will deliver _us_ out of thine hand, O king.



Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego stated the quoted statement to King Nebuchadnezzar when the king threatened to throw them them into the fiery furnace if they decided not to worship the image of gold set up by the king.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 5, 2012)

bot ............................


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2012)

Who in the Bible had the ideal rate of hair growth after a 'Big Chop' ?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Who in the Bible had the ideal rate of hair growth after a 'Big Chop' ?



The Levites? Ezekiel 44? 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 6, 2012)

Samson?

 Judges 16:12, 18, 22-25 KJV

Delilah therefore took new ropes, and bound him therewith, and said unto him, The Philistines be upon thee, Samson. And there were liers in wait abiding in the chamber. And he brake them from off his arms like a thread. And when Delilah saw that he had told her all his heart, she sent and called for the lords of the Philistines, saying, Come up this once, for he hath shewed me all his heart. Then the lords of the Philistines came up unto her, and brought money in their hand. Howbeit the hair of his head began to grow again after he was shaven. Then the lords of the Philistines gathered them together for to offer a great sacrifice unto Dagon their god, and to rejoice: for they said, Our god hath delivered Samson our enemy into our hand. And when the people saw him, they praised their god: for they said, Our god hath delivered into our hands our enemy, and the destroyer of our country, which slew many of us. And it came to pass, when their hearts were merry, that they said, Call for Samson, that he may make us sport. And they called for Samson out of the prison house; and he made them sport: and they set him between the pillars. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Sweet C (Jan 6, 2012)

What person in the bible turned into a werewolf?


----------



## Laela (Jan 6, 2012)

:rofl3:
---



Shimmie said:


> Who in the Bible had the ideal rate of hair growth after a 'Big Chop' ?


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> The Levites? Ezekiel 44?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



No, not this one, Angel ... 

Plus, this would never 'fly' on LHCF ...

Ezekiel 44:20 

"They must neither shave their heads ... 

*nor let their hair grow too long.  Instead, they must trim it regularly.*

Nev' va' Ev' va'   

However, it's still a good answer JeterCrazed


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> Samson?
> 
> Judges 16:12, 18, 22-25 KJV
> 
> ...



Yes, it's Sampson according to this...

Judges 16:22 

*Howbeit the hair of his head began to grow again after he was shaven. *


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2012)

Laela said:


> :rofl3:
> ---



   Stop teasing me Laela  Rose....


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2012)

Sweet C said:


> What person in the bible turned into a werewolf?



King Neberkanezzer... 

He became 'mad' (crazy, wild) and roamed in the forest for seven years (7 is God's number for 'completion').  

In Daniel chapter 4, it shares of a disturbing dream of King Nebekezanzer (sp?).     None of his warlocks or astrologers could give him the interpretation, however Daniel, acknowledged and sought God for the answers and it was spoken that unless King Nebekenzazer 'repented' (for he served the idol Dagon), that he would become as an animal.  


*Daniel 4:27-37*

_27 Wherefore, O king, let my counsel be acceptable unto thee, and break off thy sins by righteousness, and thine iniquities by shewing mercy to the poor; if it may be a lengthening of thy tranquillity.


28 All this came upon the king Nebuchadnezzar.


29 At the end of twelve months he walked in the palace of the kingdom of Babylon.


30 The king spake, and said, Is not this great Babylon, that I have built for the house of the kingdom by the might of my power, and for the honour of my majesty?


31 While the word was in the king's mouth, there fell a voice from heaven, saying, O king Nebuchadnezzar, to thee it is spoken; The kingdom is departed from thee.


32 And they shall drive thee from men, and thy dwelling shall be with the beasts of the field: they shall make thee to eat grass as oxen, and seven times shall pass over thee, until thou know that the most High ruleth in the kingdom of men, and giveth it to whomsoever he will.


33 The same hour was the thing fulfilled upon Nebuchadnezzar: and he was driven from men, and did eat grass as oxen, and his body was wet with the dew of heaven, till his hairs were grown like eagles' feathers, and his nails like birds' claws.


34 And at the end of the days I Nebuchadnezzar lifted up mine eyes unto heaven, and mine understanding returned unto me, and I blessed the most High, and I praised and honoured him that liveth for ever, whose dominion is an everlasting dominion, and his kingdom is from generation to generation:


35 And all the inhabitants of the earth are reputed as nothing: and he doeth according to his will in the army of heaven, and among the inhabitants of the earth: and none can stay his hand, or say unto him, What doest thou?


36 At the same time my reason returned unto me; and for the glory of my kingdom, mine honour and brightness returned unto me; and my counsellors and my lords sought unto me; and I was established in my kingdom, and excellent majesty was added unto me.


37 Now I Nebuchadnezzar praise and extol and honour the King of heaven, all whose works are truth, and his ways judgment: and those that walk in pride he is able to abase._

------------

Sad to say that this very same prophesy will hold true to our leaders in America.   This country has gone out of their minds with what they have legalized...  gay marriage, dishonoring DOMA (Defense of Marriage Act), poisoning the minds of young children, leading them astray.    

 

Don't be surprised at those in power suddenly 'lose it'.   Enough is Enough...


----------



## gn1g (Jan 6, 2012)

Who was called a Niger?


----------



## HWAY (Jan 6, 2012)

Simeon.

Acts 13:1 "Now there were in the church that was at Antioch certain prophets and teachers; as Barnabas, and Simeon that was called Niger, and Lucius of Cyrene, and Manaen, which had been brought up with Herod the tetrarch, and Saul."


----------



## delitefulmane (Jan 6, 2012)

Detroit2Dallas said:


> HA! Somebody's been doing some bible study! YAY! Love it!
> Just these left. I'll just go ahead and touch on them.
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to know just HOW you read when you study the word!


----------



## gn1g (Jan 7, 2012)

Delightfulmane great post, now I know who to pm my bible questions.

I have a house full if bible helps. Most of the time, I receive an impression, dream from the lord and either stuff the topic person book etc. right now I am reading through the psalms. And feel impressed to also read lam.  Also doing research on crystal. 

Trivis: who was a maker of perfume?

Sent from my HUAWEI-M860 using HUAWEI-M860


----------



## Laela (Jan 10, 2012)

^^ Not sure if this is right; but God instructed Moses to make perfume for the Tabernacle...

*Exodus 30:34-38*
_Then the Lord said to Moses, "Take fragrant spices - gum resin, onycha and galbanum- and pure frankincense, all in equal amounts, and make a fragrant blend of incense, the work of a perfumer. It is to be salted and pure and sacred. Grind some of it to powder and place it in front of the Testimony in the Tent of Meeting, where I will meet with you. It shall be most holy to you. Do not make any incense with this formula for yourselves; consider it holy to the Lord. Whoever makes any like it to enjoy its fragrance must be cut off from his people."_

and chose Bezaleel of the tribe of Judah to do the work:

*Exodus 31: 1-3*
_Then the Lord said to Moses, "See, I have chosen Bezalel son of Uri, the son of Hur, of the tribe of Judah, and I have filled him with the Spirit of God, with skill, ability and knowledge in all kinds of crafts.."_

*Exodus 37:29*
_
...and he maketh the holy anointing oil, and the pure spice-perfume -- work of a compounder._


----------



## Laela (Jan 10, 2012)

The Apostle Paul had to go on trial before a king, who almost became a Christian. Who was this king?


----------



## HWAY (Jan 10, 2012)

King Agrippa


----------



## Laela (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep, you're up, HWAY!


----------



## HWAY (Jan 11, 2012)

Who was the God-fearing centurion?


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

HWAY said:


> Who was the God-fearing centurion?


 
Cornelius, the Roman centurion

Acts 10:22 "And they said, *Cornelius the centurion, a just man, and one that feareth God*, and of good report among all the nation of the Jews, was warned from God by an holy angel to send for thee into his house, and to hear words of thee."


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 13, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> No, not this one, Angel ...
> 
> Plus, this would never 'fly' on LHCF ...
> 
> ...



Didn't understand that the trims had to be regular. Considering Jesus's hair was not considered long, and thee scripture says too long, it boils down to what constitutes a big chop.  Thanks for explaining! 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## lilanie (Jan 13, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> One thousand totalled...
> 
> 700 Wives and 300 cocubines...
> 
> ...



I didnt answer, but I *semi/sorta knew* that one! I started with 1Samuel and now I am up to 2Kings, chapter 4


----------



## Laela (Jan 28, 2012)

Q - _What is the longest verse in the Bible_?

@Iwanthealthyhair67... where ya at?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 28, 2012)

Laela I'm here thanks for asking ...just took a break fom social networking ...how you doing


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Remember scriptures verses to support answers please.

1. Who was killed for steadying the ark of God?


a. Abner
b. Uzzah 
c. Job


2. How old was Jehoash when he became king?


a. 7 
b. 9
c. 15


3. How did Elisha clean the water at Jericho


a. He added chlorine
b. He added salt 
c. He prayed over it


----------



## gn1g (Nov 27, 2012)

1.  b
2. a
3. c


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 27, 2012)

gn1g Scriptures please ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 27, 2012)

want to take another stab at it?



gn1g said:


> 1. b
> 2. a
> 3. c


----------



## gn1g (Nov 28, 2012)

ok, i will be back.


----------



## momi (Nov 28, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Remember scriptures verses to support answers please.
> 
> 1. Who was killed for steadying the ark of God?
> 
> ...




...........................


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 28, 2012)

momi you are correct .....please ask the next question.

gn1g 2 out of 3 is not bad ...


----------



## momi (Nov 28, 2012)

Uh-Oh.... okay


----------



## momi (Nov 29, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:
			
		

> momi you are correct .....please ask the next question.
> 
> gn1g 2 out of 3 is not bad ...



How many times was water parted in the Bible? 
Name the incident and the one whom God used. 
Scripture and verse please.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 3, 2012)

anyone else interested in answering??


----------



## Laela (Dec 3, 2012)

momi said:


> How many times was water parted in the Bible?
> 
> Name the incident and the one whom God used.
> 
> Scripture and verse please.





I believe it's five times... though some say it's four 



First time was during the creation of earth:

Genesis 1:6-7

And God said, "Let there be an expanse between the waters to separate water from water." So God made the expanse and separated the water under the expanse from the water above it. And it was so.



Second time, God used Moses to part the Red Sea:

Exodus 14:21-22

Then Moses stretched out his hand over the sea, and all that night the Lord drove the sea back with a strong east wind and turned it into dry land. The waters were divided, and the Israelites went through the sea on dry ground, with a wall of water on their right and on their left.



Third time, was when God used Joshua to instruct the people to cross the River Jordan into the promised land. Joshua 3:7-17 through 4:1-18



Fourth and fith times, God used the prophets Elijah (before God took him) and Elisha, (after Elijah was taken, he crossed back over) to part the Jordan: 

2 Kings 2:7-8

Fifty men of the company of the prophets went and stood at a distance, facing the place where Elijah and Elisha had stopped at the Jordan. Elijah took his cloak, and rolled it up and struck the water with it. The water divided to the right and to the left, and the two of them crossed over on dry ground.

2 Kings 2:13-14

He picked up the cloak that had fallen from Elijah and went back and stood on the bank of the Jordan. Then he took the cloak that had fallen from him and struck the water with it. "Where now is the Lord, the God of Elijah?" he asked. When he struck the water, it divided to the right and to the left, and he crossed over.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 3, 2012)

Laela said:


> I believe it's five times... though some say it's four
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 5, 2012)

momi what say you?


----------



## momi (Dec 5, 2012)

I say correct but honestly #1 is a new one on me... makes perfect sense!

We serve an awesome God!  

Laela you are up next!


----------



## Laela (Dec 18, 2012)

You bet! 

*Question:* Who dreamed of a tree that grew all the way to heaven?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nebuchanezzar (sp?)

sorry Daniel 4:4 -11


----------



## Laela (Dec 19, 2012)

^^ that is right... Iwanthealthyhair67, you're up!


----------



## momi (Dec 20, 2012)

bumpity bump....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 21, 2012)

Which gate should we enter into?


----------



## momi (Dec 21, 2012)

13 "Enter through the narrow gate, because the gate is wide and the way is spacious that leads to destruction, and there are many who enter through it.

Matthew 7:13


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 21, 2012)

correct!

momi you're up


----------



## momi (Dec 21, 2012)

Name three things Bethlehem was known for...


----------



## softblackcotton (Dec 22, 2012)

momi said:


> Name three things Bethlehem was known for...



Just taking a wild guess: number one David was born there number two Jesus is born there number three known as the city of David

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## softblackcotton (Dec 22, 2012)

softblackcotton said:


> Just taking a wild guess: number one King David was born there number two Jesus is born there number three known as the city of David
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## momi (Dec 22, 2012)

softblackcotton said:


> Just taking a wild guess: number one David was born there number two Jesus is born there number three known as the city of David
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Well... technically one and three are the same so you have 2 right.


----------



## auparavant (Dec 22, 2012)

The city of David is Jerusalem which is close to Bethlehem.


----------



## momi (Dec 22, 2012)

auparavant said:


> The city of David is Jerusalem which is close to Bethlehem.




I'm no scholar but 1 Samuel 17:12 and Luke 2:4 indicate Bethlehem as David's Birthplace and that is why it is commonly referred to as the City of David...

"Now David was the son of an Ephrathite of Bethlehem in Judah, named Jesse, who had eight sons."

 And Joseph also went up from Galilee, from the town of Nazareth, to Judea, to the city of David, which is called Bethlehem, because he was of the house and lineage of David..." Luke 2:4


----------



## auparavant (Dec 23, 2012)

@momi

Thanks for this perspective.  I hadn't realized that christians called it Bethlehem.  I always associated the great city of King David with Jerusalem as this was where his reign was. Causing me to search more and for possible meanings and emphasis, I came across the New International Version as

Luke 2:4

New International Version (NIV)

4 So Joseph also went up from the town of Nazareth in Galilee to Judea, to Bethlehem the *town of David*, because he belonged to the house and line of David.


I was always associating it with the town he conquered to become the city of his reign.  This was important to put into perspective for many reasons...1)christians associate the "house of bread" with the Davidic line leading to the Jesus  and 2)Jerusalem is the eternal city for Jews and christians alike.  Bethlehem is not far from Jerusalem.  On one hand, the association of importance with Jerusalem as belonging to the reigning King and King of Kings...and on the other, the little sleepy town that issued in the messianic period.    Reminds one kinda of the scripture:


John 1:46
"Nazareth! Can anything good come from there?" Nathanael asked. "Come and see," said Philip.


----------



## Laela (Dec 23, 2012)

Good discussion. I'm not scholar either, but from my understanding Jerusalem also was called the city of David:

*2 Samuel 5* 
6 _And the king and his men went to Jerusalem against the Jebusites, the inhabitants of the land, who spoke to David, saying, “You shall not come in here; but the blind and the lame will repel you,” thinking, “David cannot come in here.” _
_7 Nevertheless David took the stronghold of Zion (that is, the City of David)..._
_9 Then David dwelt in the stronghold, and called it the City of David. And David built all around from the Milloand inward. _
_10 So David went on and became great, and the Lord God of hosts was with him._



As king, David finally was able to bring the Ark of the Covenant into Jerusalem:

*2 Samuel 6:*
_12 Now it was told King David, saying, “The Lord has blessed the house of Obed-Edom and all that belongs to him, because of the ark of God.” So David went and brought up the ark of God from the house of Obed-Edom to the City of David with gladness._ 

Hebrew scholars believe Bethlehem to be the City of David, and where he was anointed king. God sent Samuel there to annoint him as the chosen one *(1 Samuel 16):*
_And Samuel said to Jesse, “Send and bring him. For we will not sit down till he comes here.” 12 So he sent and brought him in. Now he was ruddy, with bright eyes, and good-looking. And the Lord said, “Arise, anoint him; for this is the one!” 13 Then Samuel took the horn of oil and anointed him in the midst of his brothers; and the Spirit of the Lord came upon David from that day forward. So Samuel arose and went to Ramah._

According to *2 Samuel 2: 1-4*, David was anointed in Hebron as king of Judah and then again as King of all Israel by the elders in *2 Samuel 5:1-5* ; but with God doing the choosing, make sense he had already been anointed king of all Israel in Bethlehem as a kid.


----------



## momi (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks auparavant  and Laela...  I really enjoy studying God's Word!

Okay, the question is still open though...there is another event Bethlehem is known for that hasn't been mentioned.  I am sure there are many but there is one I have in mind.


----------



## momi (Dec 27, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67  should I go ahead and give the answer so we can move to another question?  Don't want the topic to die...


----------



## Laela (Dec 29, 2012)

to keep it going....

_Bethlehem_ was where David was born; where Jesus was born and near where Jacob's beloved Rachel was buried:
Gen. 35:19 
_So Rachel died and was buried on the way to Ephrath (that is, Bethlehem). _


It's also where Naomi is from ... (Ruth 1-4)
she had left for Moab during a famine and returned to Bethlehem, with Ruth in tow. That's where Obed, Ruth's son was born, to Boaz. Obed was the father of Jesse, the father of David. 






momi said:


> Thanks @auparavant and @Laela... I really enjoy studying God's Word!
> 
> Okay, the question is still open though...there is another event Bethlehem is known for that hasn't been mentioned. I am sure there are many but there is one I have in mind.


----------



## momi (Dec 29, 2012)

Laela said:


> to keep it going....
> 
> _Bethlehem_ was where David was born; where Jesus was born and near where Jacob's beloved Rachel was buried:
> Gen. 35:19
> ...



Exactly right - +1 

Laela you are up next!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 30, 2012)

momi most definitely


----------



## Laela (Jan 2, 2013)

Pontius Pilate had an inscription written saying, "Jesus of Nazareth, King of the Jews," and put it on the cross above Jesus. 


In what three languages is this incription written?


----------



## HWAY (Jan 2, 2013)

John 19:20 says the inscription was written in Greek, Latin and Aramaic.


----------



## Laela (Jan 3, 2013)

HWAY.. correct.. you're up!


----------



## HWAY (Jan 4, 2013)

Why did Judah state Tamar was "more righteous" than him?


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 6, 2013)

HWAY said:


> Why did Judah state Tamar was "more righteous" than him?



I was just studying this. If I understand correctly, verse 26 of chapter 38 tells us why he said that. From my understanding the 3rd son had come of age and he had not given her to him to marry and have children. Doesn't seem like he ever actually intended to but was deceitful. She owned what she did although her actions were sinful. That's my understanding so far. I'd like to hear other people's understandings as well.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## momi (Jan 6, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I was just studying this. If I understand correctly, verse 26 of chapter 38 tells us why he said that. From my understanding the 3rd son had come of age and he had not given her to him to marry and have children. Doesn't seem like he ever actually intended to but was deceitful. She owned what she did although her actions were sinful. That's my understanding so far. I'd like to hear other people's understandings as well.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



I agree - I believe he felt she was more righteous because she shamed herself in order for her to receive what was rightly hers by law. While he skirted his responsibility by spilling his seed and not giving her an heir.


----------



## HWAY (Jan 6, 2013)

MrsHaseeb, you are up.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 6, 2013)

Numbers 12

Why do you guys think God afflicted Miriam with leprosy instead of another disease?

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes that's my understanding as well momi.... 




momi said:


> I agree - I believe he felt she was more righteous because she shamed herself in order for her to receive what was rightly hers by law. While he skirted his responsibility by spilling his seed and not giving her an heir.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 6, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Numbers 12
> 
> Why do you guys think God afflicted Miriam with leprosy instead of another disease?
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



I'll bite:

While they were at Hazeroth, Miriam and Aaron criticized Moses because he had married a Cu****e woman.  They said, “Has the L ord  spoken only through Moses? Hasn’t he spoken through us, too?” But the L ord  heard them.  (Now Moses was very humble—more humble than any other person on earth.) So immediately the L ord  called to Moses, Aaron, and Miriam and said, “Go out to the Tabernacle,  all three of you!” So the three of them went to the Tabernacle.  Then the L ord  descended in the pillar of cloud and stood at the entrance of the Tabernacle.  “Aaron and Miriam!” he called, and they stepped forward.  And the L ord  said to them, “Now listen to what I say: “If there were prophets among you, I, the L ord , would reveal myself in visions. I would speak to them in dreams. But not with my servant Moses. Of all my house, he is the one I trust. I speak to him face to face, clearly, and not in riddles! He sees the L ord  as he is. So why were you not afraid to criticize my servant Moses?” The L ord  was very angry with them, and he departed.  As the cloud moved from above the Tabernacle, there stood Miriam, her skin as white as snow from leprosy.  When Aaron saw what had happened to her, (Numbers 12:1-10 NLT)

I think the fact that in verse 1, Miriam is named before Aaron is significant! She could have been the instigator of the mockery against Moses' wife. Did she feel threatened by her brother's wife? She was after all, along with her brothers, receiving words from God. Did she think the Cu****e (Ethiopian) skin color would be an easy way to deride her "rival" and make her feel inferior? Did she think of her rival as of lesser worth? She clearly seemed to disapprove of the union between Moses and the Cu****e woman.

God'd punishment, IMO, is somewhat of an irony: He chose to make her SUPER white (through  leprosy), since she despised darker skin! 

Thoughts?


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 7, 2013)

kikigirl said:


> I'll bite:
> 
> While they were at Hazeroth, Miriam and Aaron criticized Moses because he had married a Cu****e woman.  They said, “Has the L ord  spoken only through Moses? Hasn’t he spoken through us, too?” But the L ord  heard them.  (Now Moses was very humble—more humble than any other person on earth.) So immediately the L ord  called to Moses, Aaron, and Miriam and said, “Go out to the Tabernacle,  all three of you!” So the three of them went to the Tabernacle.  Then the L ord  descended in the pillar of cloud and stood at the entrance of the Tabernacle.  “Aaron and Miriam!” he called, and they stepped forward.  And the L ord  said to them, “Now listen to what I say: “If there were prophets among you, I, the L ord , would reveal myself in visions. I would speak to them in dreams. But not with my servant Moses. Of all my house, he is the one I trust. I speak to him face to face, clearly, and not in riddles! He sees the L ord  as he is. So why were you not afraid to criticize my servant Moses?” The L ord  was very angry with them, and he departed.  As the cloud moved from above the Tabernacle, there stood Miriam, her skin as white as snow from leprosy.  When Aaron saw what had happened to her, (Numbers 12:1-10 NLT)
> 
> ...



Those were my thoughts exactly. Since she spoke against Moses' wife based on her skin God punished her by putting her in a situation to be shunned because of her skin. You're next 

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I haven't read the entire thread, and hope this hasn't been asked before: 

Which book of the Bible is devoid of even a mention of God's name?


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 7, 2013)

kikigirl said:


> I haven't read the entire thread, and hope this hasn't been asked before:
> 
> Which book of the Bible is devoid of even a mention of God's name?



This will be interesting. Can't wait until someone answers this because I have no clue.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 7, 2013)

that are many names of God  ...are you asking specifically about the name God?


----------



## DaiseeDay (Jan 7, 2013)

kikigirl said:
			
		

> I haven't read the entire thread, and hope this hasn't been asked before:
> 
> Which book of the Bible is devoid of even a mention of God's name?



kikigirl Esther? 

.........


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Yup, it's the book of Esther.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 7, 2013)

DaiseeDay said:


> kikigirl Esther?
> 
> .........



Your turn DaiseeDay.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> that are many names of God  ...are you asking specifically about the name God?



Sorry, stressing on the "name of God" was a bit confusing. I should have  simply said "The book in which God is never mentioned".


----------



## Laela (Jan 8, 2013)

to the CF, kikigirl ! Glad you're joining us!!



kikigirl said:


> Yup, it's the book of Esther.


----------



## Laela (Jan 10, 2013)

Revisiting this thought.....I agree Miriam was angry at Moses for marrying the Cu****e woman; but it's something to God that is beyond skin color. She spoke and disrespected God's servant, His mouthpiece to the people... that's why she was punished. Her punishment was for the sin that was in her heart (in this case, envy and jealousy for the Ethiopian woman..whom I understand was the daughter of a direct descendant of Abraham). In those days, someone having leprosy was considered "dead" to everyone else, so they had to live as an outcast. Miriam was to know what that felt like as punishment for sinning against God. If you note, she was an outcast for seven days.. 7 is God's number for divine completion. So she was redeemed after seven days. This all had to happened that way because Jesus wasn't born into earth yet, of course.

Would love to hear others' take on this as well...




MrsHaseeb said:


> Those were my thoughts exactly. Since she spoke against Moses' wife based on her skin God punished her by putting her in a situation to be shunned because of her skin. You're next
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 10, 2013)

Laela said:


> Revisiting this thought.....I agree Miriam was angry at Moses for marrying the Cu****e woman; but it's something to God that is beyond skin color. She spoke and disrespected God's servant, His mouthpiece to the people... that's why she was punished. Her punishment was for the sin that was in her heart (in this case, envy and jealousy for the Ethiopian woman..whom I understand was the daughter of a direct descendant of Abraham). In those days, someone having leprosy was considered "dead" to everyone else, so they had to live as an outcast. Miriam was to know what that felt like as punishment for sinning against God. If you note, she was an outcast for seven days.. 7 is God's number for divine completion. So she was redeemed after seven days. This all had to happened that way because Jesus wasn't born into earth yet, of course.
> 
> Would love to hear others' take on this as well...



Love this Laela. Thanks.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## DaiseeDay (Jan 10, 2013)

kikigirl said:
			
		

> Your turn DaiseeDay.



I love the book of Esther. 

* Although it has no mention of "God", the book of Esther does have theological significance and relevance to our Salvation. What is that?  *


----------



## Laela (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mart 6:33

But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well.

What are the "things" that this scripture speaks of?


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 21, 2013)

“So don’t worry about these things, saying, ‘What will we eat? What will we drink? What will we wear?’    These things dominate the thoughts of unbelievers, but your heavenly Father already knows all your needs.    Seek the Kingdom of God  above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need. (Matthew 6:31-33 NLT)

My version says "everything you need", so I think the things referred to were: things to eat, things to eat, things to wear, i.e basic needs.

ETA: and definitely needs beyond basic ones. God knows ALL our needs.


----------



## momi (Jan 23, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Mart 6:33
> 
> But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well.
> 
> What are the "things" that this scripture speaks of?



paging Iwanthealthyhair67


----------



## Laela (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah... where is she?


----------



## kikigirl (Feb 8, 2013)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry guys I'm back...yes kikigirl that's the scripture that I'm looking for, you're next up.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry ladies for the hiatus but if you feel your answer is correct just mention or tag me include the scripture to support your answer and continue if I don't respond in a timely manner.


----------



## Laela (Feb 22, 2013)

_Good to *see* you back, HealthyHair!_



*Question:*
What were the two columns called on the temple built by Solomon?


----------



## Laela (Feb 28, 2013)

OK I'll answer..  

Jakin (Jachin) and Boas (Boaz)

*1 Kings 7:20-22- AMP*
20 The capitals were upon the two pillars and also above the rounded projection beside the network. There were 200 pomegranates in two rows round about, and so with the other capital.
21 Hiram set up the pillars of the porch of the temple; he set up the right pillar and called its name Jachin [he will establish], and he set up the left pillar and called its name Boaz [in strength].
22 On the tops of the pillars was lily work [design]. So the work of the pillars was finished.


I love that _Boaz _means strength.... a quality characteristic to have in a husband 



Laela said:


> _Good to *see* you back, HealthyHair!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## momi (Feb 28, 2013)

Holdup. Did you just answer your own question? LOL


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yep she sure did, lol


----------



## Laela (Mar 1, 2013)

LOL... wanted to keep the thread alive...


----------



## momi (Mar 1, 2013)

Laela said:


> LOL... wanted to keep the thread alive...



LOL

Ok I'll go next if that's okay. 

Who was King David's successor and who helped persuade him to make his choice?


----------



## Laela (Mar 4, 2013)

Solomon...his mother Bathsheba (with backing from Nathan, the prophet) had to remind David of his promise to make the boy king ...


Ref: 1 Kings 1






momi said:


> Who was King David's successor and who helped persuade him to make his choice?


----------



## momi (Mar 4, 2013)

Laela said:


> Solomon...his mother Bathsheba (with backing from Nathan, the prophet) had to remind David of his promise to make the boy king ...
> 
> 
> Ref: 1 Kings 1



Yep!

You are up next


----------



## Laela (Mar 5, 2013)

Q- _How many wonders did Elijah and Elisa perform?_


----------



## softblackcotton (Mar 6, 2013)

Laela said:


> Q- How many wonders did Elijah and Elisa perform?



Source: http://www.bcbsr.com/survey/eli.html. I'm using a reference because I knew it would be TON to look up


Elijah's miracles

 1) Causing the rain the cease for 3 1/2 years (1Ki 17:1) 
2) Being fed by the ravens (1Ki 17:4) 
3) Miracle of the barrel of meal and cruse of oil (1Ki 17:14) 
4) Resurrection of the widow's son (1Ki 17:22) 
5) Calling of fire from heaven on the altar (1Ki 18:38) 
6) Causing it to rain (1Ki 18:45) 
7) Prophecy that Ahab's sons would all be destroyed (1Ki 21:22) 
8) Prophecy that Jezebel would be eaten by dogs (1Ki 21:23) 
9) Prophecy that Ahaziah would die of his illness (2Ki 1:4) 
10) Calling fire from heaven upon the first 50 soldiers (2Ki 2:10) 
11) Calling fire from heaven upon the second 50 soldiers (2Ki 2:12) 
12) Parting of the Jordan (2Ki 2:8) 
13) Prophecy that Elisha should have a double portion of his spirit (2Ki 2:10) 
14) Being caught up to heaven in a whirlwind (2Ki 2:11)


Elisha's double portion of miracles

1) Parting of the Jordan (2Ki 2:14) 
2) Healing of the waters (2Ki 2:21) 
3) Curse of the she bears (2Ki 2:24) 
4) Filling of the valley with water (2Ki 3:17) 
5) Deception of the Moabites with the valley of blood (2Ki 3:22) 
6) Miracle of the vessels of oil (2Ki 4:4) 
7) Prophecy that the Shunammite woman would have a son (2Ki 4:16) 
8) Resurrection of the Shunammite's son (2Ki 4:34) 
9) Healing of the gourds (2Ki 4:41) 
10) Miracle of the bread (2Ki 4:43) 
11) Healing of Naaman (2Ki 5:14) 
12) Perception of Gehazi's transgression (2Ki 5:26) 
13) Cursing Gehazi with leprosy (2Ki 5:27) 
14) Floating of the axe head (2Ki 6:6) 
15) Prophecy of the Syrian battle plans (2Ki 6:9) 
16) Vision of the chariots (2Ki 6:17) 
17) Smiting the Syrian army with blindness (2Ki 6:18) 
18) Restoring the sight of the Syrian army (2Ki 6:20) 
19) Prophecy of the end of the great famine (2Ki 7:1) 
20) Prophecy that the scoffing nobleman would see, but not partake of, the abundance (2Ki 7:2) 
21) Deception of the Syrians with the sound of chariots (2Ki 7:6) 
22) Prophecy of the seven-year famine (2Ki 8:1) 
23) Prophecy of Benhadad's untimely death (2Ki 8:10) 
24) Prophecy of Hazael's cruelty to Israel (2Ki 8:12) 
25) Prophecy that Jehu would smite the house of Ahab (2Ki 9:7) 
26) Prophecy that Joash would smite the Syrians at Aphek (2Ki 13:17) 
27) Prophecy that Joash would smite Syria thrice but not consume it (2Ki 13:19) 
28) Resurrection of the man touched by his bones (2Ki 13:21)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 7, 2013)

^^that's interesting that it is exactly a double portion twice 14 is 28...I know it says double portion but I never thought that it would be exact.


----------



## Laela (Mar 7, 2013)

softblackcotton... thanks for the link.... that's right, double. You're next... (I'll sit on my hands.. lol)

I love what Elisha said to Elijah
2 Kings 2:9
_When they reached the other side, Elijah said to Elisha, “What can I do for you before I’m taken from you? Ask anything.”
Elisha said, “Your life repeated in my life. I want to be a holy man just like you.”_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 27, 2013)

So lets dust this thread off..

Who climbed a sycamore tree in order to see Jesus as he entered Jericho?

A: Jerusha
B: Zacchaeus 
C: Mephibosheth
D: Nebuchadnezzar


choose your answer and verify w/scripture please


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> So lets dust this thread off..
> 
> Who climbed a sycamore tree in order to see Jesus as he entered Jericho?
> 
> ...



B: Zacchaeus 

*Luke 19:1-10*

_Jesus entered Jericho and was passing through. 

2 A man was there by the name of Zacchaeus; he was a chief tax collector and was wealthy. 

3 He wanted to see who Jesus was, but because he was short he could not see over the crowd. 4 So he ran ahead and climbed a sycamore-fig tree to see him, since Jesus was coming that way.

5 When Jesus reached the spot, he looked up and said to him, “Zacchaeus, come down immediately. I must stay at your house today.” 6 So he came down at once and welcomed him gladly.

7 All the people saw this and began to mutter, “He has gone to be the guest of a sinner.”

8 But Zacchaeus stood up and said to the Lord, “Look, Lord! Here and now I give half of my possessions to the poor, and if I have cheated anybody out of anything, I will pay back four times the amount.”_


*9 Jesus said to him, “Today salvation has come to this house, because this man, too, is a son of Abraham. 

10 For the Son of Man came to seek and to save the lost.”*

--------------------

Healthy Hair, thank you for posting this question.  As I was reading the scripture, I was reminded that this account of Zacchaeus ministers to the lost who wish to be found.

Zacchaeus, was seeking 'Salvation' (repentence of his sins) from the beginning when he climbed the tree to see Jesus, his Redeemer.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 27, 2013)

okay Shimmie ask the next question


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> okay Shimmie ask the next question



Oooooooookay.  

Finish this scripture and name who said this and to whom was it said and why:


"Silver and ............ have I ............

But ............ be............. unto.............


I love this scripture.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 27, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Oooooooookay.
> 
> Finish this scripture and name who said this and to whom was it said and why:
> 
> ...


 

Is this KJV?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 27, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Oooooooookay.
> 
> Finish this scripture and name who said this and to whom was it said and why:
> 
> ...


 
Acts 3.

Peter is speaking


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Is this KJV?



Yes, and I apologize.  

My 'Scriptural Orientation' is KJV... 

Although, I'll post other translations, most scriptures that I have locked in my memory are KJV.


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Acts 3.
> 
> Peter is speaking



Yes  

But to whom and why?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Yes
> 
> But to whom and why?


He was speaking to the lame man who always stayed by the gate called Beautiful.  The man saw them coming and begged them for money.  Peter told him that "Silver and Gold have I not, but what I do have...get up and walk!"  But, what I love about this story is that the man believed right away because he lifted his hand to him, and Peter lifted him up and the man walked!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2013)

What was God's judgement on Aaron and Miriam for speaking against Moses?  What happened next?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Yes, and I apologize.
> 
> My 'Scriptural Orientation' is KJV...
> 
> Although, I'll post other translations, *most scriptures that I have locked in my memory are KJV*.


Yes....me too, Shimmie!  I'll use other versions at times, but my study time is KJV!


----------



## Niknak20 (May 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> What was God's judgement on Aaron and Miriam for speaking against Moses?  What happened next?



GOD let the both of them know that they had no right to speak against Moses the way they did. Miriam became a leper (for a week) Aaron begged for Moses to forgive them and heal her.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2013)

Niknak20 said:


> GOD let the both of them know that they had no right to speak against Moses the way they did. Miriam became a leper (for a week) Aaron begged for Moses to forgive them and heal her.


Yes...they didn't like Moses wife because she was black.  Racism ain't nuthin new....


----------



## Niknak20 (May 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes...they didn't like Moses wife because she was black.  Racism ain't nuthin new....



 speaking of nothing new. Where is this verse from: 

"What has been will be again, what has been done will be done again;  there is nothing new under the sun."


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2013)

Niknak20 said:


> speaking of nothing new. Where is this verse from:
> 
> "What has been will be again, what has been done will be done again;  there is nothing new under the sun."


Oh that's easy....Ecclesiastes...no one spoke like King Solomon


----------



## Niknak20 (May 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh that's easy....Ecclesiastes...no one spoke like King Solomon



Lol right.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2013)

Niknak20 said:


> Lol right.


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> He was speaking to the lame man who always stayed by the gate called Beautiful.  The man saw them coming and begged them for money.  Peter told him that "Silver and Gold have I not, but what I do have...get up and walk!"
> 
> *But, what I love about this story is that the man believed right away because he lifted his hand to him, and Peter lifted him up and the man walked!!!*



 

Faith at that Gate was indeed 'Beautiful'.


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> He was speaking to the lame man who always stayed by the gate called Beautiful.  The man saw them coming and begged them for money.  Peter told him that "Silver and Gold have I not, but what I do have...get up and walk!"  But, what I love about this story is that the man believed right away because he lifted his hand to him, and Peter lifted him up and the man walked!!!





Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes....me too, Shimmie!  I'll use other versions at times, but my study time is KJV!



That's what we 'grew up' with...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 28, 2013)

This is fun! I wanna play! Thanks Laela for tagging me!


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2013)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, you're welcome, sis!


----------



## delitefulmane (Jun 2, 2013)

Name what Gideon used a sign from God and describe how he knew this was a sign.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 6, 2013)

delitefulmane said:


> Name what Gideon used a sign from God and describe how he knew this was a sign.


 
delitefulmane

Judges

Gideon used a wool fleece, in latter part of verse 37 'underlined' describes the sign he would look for from God.

Judges 6:36-38
36 Then Gideon said to God, “If you are truly going to use me to rescue Israel as you promised, 37 prove it to me in this way. I will put a wool fleece on the threshing floor tonight. If the fleece is wet with dew in the morning but the ground is dry, then I will know that you are going to help me rescue Israel as you promised.”38 And that is just what happened. When Gideon got up early the next morning, he squeezed the fleece and wrung out a whole bowlful of water.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Love your siggy Laela, lol


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2013)

is all I could do when I read the story.... those Chinese are something else. lol


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Love your siggy Laela, lol


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Love your siggy Laela, lol





Laela said:


> is all I could do when I read the story.... *those Chinese are something else*. lol





   They were 'Li-on' all over the place.


-----------


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 21, 2013)

According to Ecclesiastes, what two things does a wise man's heart discern?

Blessing and calamity
Wisdom and folly
Time and judgment
Flesh and spirit


(Remember; chapter and verse please to support your answer)


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> According to Ecclesiastes, what two things does a wise man's heart discern?
> 
> Blessing and calamity
> Wisdom and folly
> ...



Eccles 2:12-14 

_Then I turned my thoughts to consider wisdom, and also madness and folly. ….. I saw that wisdom is better than folly, just as light is better than darkness. The wise man has eyes in his head, while the fool walks in the darkness;_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 21, 2013)

Shimmie

Correct! you may ask the next question.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Correct! you may ask the next question.



Thank you Love...      I have to post two of my most recent favorites.  You'll recognize them... 

Please identify these scriptures and the people spoken of and what was it in reference to?  In other words what was God's message regarding these scriptures?

"Whose ox have I stolen?"

And

"There is a man in whom the Spirit of the Holy God lives."


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 17, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you Love...  I have to post two of my most recent favorites. You'll recognize them...
> 
> Please identify these scriptures and the people spoken of and what was it in reference to? In other words what was God's message regarding these scriptures?
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie

1. Samuel 12:3
3"Here I am; bear witness against me before the LORD and His anointed. Whose ox have I taken, or whose donkey have I taken, or whom have I defrauded? Whom have I oppressed, or from whose hand have I taken a bribe to blind my eyes with it? I will restore it to you."

In this scripture Samuel is speaking to the people of Israel.

2. Daniel 5:11 There is a man in your kingdom in whom is a spirit of the holy gods; and in the days of your father, illumination, insight and wisdom like the wisdom of the gods were found in him

The queen was speaking to King Nebuchadnezzar referring to Daniel.


----------



## momi (Sep 18, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> 1. Samuel 12:3
> 3"Here I am; bear witness against me before the LORD and His anointed. Whose ox have I taken, or whose donkey have I taken, or whom have I defrauded? Whom have I oppressed, or from whose hand have I taken a bribe to blind my eyes with it? I will restore it to you."
> 
> In this scripture Samuel is speaking to the people of Israel.
> ...



These are great  - will be adding these to my Bible Bowl list of questions!


----------



## momi (Sep 25, 2013)

Bumping.....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 25, 2013)

Shimmie we need you here.


----------



## delitefulmane (Nov 7, 2013)

I like this thread and want to keep it going! I am learning so much. 

Other than a man, what else did a fish in the bible spew?


----------



## momi (Nov 8, 2013)

delitefulmane said:


> I like this thread and want to keep it going! I am learning so much.
> 
> Other than a man, what else did a fish in the bible spew?



Hmm... I'm not sure if this is correct but I know a coin was found in the mouth of a fish.  Matthew 17:27

"But we don’t want to cause trouble. So go cast a line into the lake and pull out the first fish you hook. Open its mouth, and you will find a coin. Use it to pay your taxes and mine.”


----------



## delitefulmane (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes, moni! That is correct!!


----------



## momi (Nov 10, 2013)

Yay! Ok I'll post the next question. Let me give it some thought!


----------



## momi (Nov 10, 2013)

Does satan still have access to heaven? 

If yes, when will he lose access?  If no, when did he lose access?

Please give scriptural support for your answer.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 12, 2013)

momi what do you mean access?

sorry I can be a little slow sometimes


like Job access?


----------



## momi (Nov 12, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> momi what do you mean access?
> 
> sorry I can be a little slow sometimes
> 
> ...




Iwanthealthyhair67 - access to travel back and forth between earth and God's throne - yes like in Job.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 12, 2013)

momi said:


> Does satan still have access to heaven?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This question is a toughie but I will give it a whirl

I don't believe that the devil has 'free' (my word) access to Heaven, but I do believe that he is allowed temporarily by permission only.

Job 1
*6 *Now there was a day when _k_the sons of God came to present themselves before the Lord, and _l_*Satan** also came among them. *


The bible doesn't say exactly when he lost access, but I believe this is to be after God created the earth, he was present to tempt Eve.  The bible does say that he fell from heaven.

Luke 10
*18 *And he said to them, _w_“*I saw Satan *_*x*_*fall like lightning from heaven*. 

Isa 14
12 w*How art thou fallen from heaven, *** **O Lucifer,* xson of the morning! 
_How_ art thou ycut down to the ground, which didst zweaken the nations!


----------



## momi (Nov 12, 2013)

... not quite but you are in the right neighborhood Sis


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 12, 2013)

momi said:


> ... not quite but you are in the right neighborhood Sis


 

Please come back and share if no one has the correct answer...I'm thinking that this will also make an interesting study.


----------



## momi (Nov 14, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Please come back and share if no one has the correct answer...I'm thinking that this will also make an interesting study.



And war broke out in heaven: Michael and his angels fought with the dragon; and the dragon and his angels fought, but they did not prevail, *nor was a place found for them in heaven any longer.*

Revelations 12: 7-8

No longer having access to heaven - satan will be forced to earth and will know his time is short.  He will then unleash wrath against the believers threatening death to all who refuse to take his mark.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 14, 2013)

momi said:


> And war broke out in heaven: Michael and his angels fought with the dragon; and the dragon and his angels fought, but they did not prevail, *nor was a place found for them in heaven any longer.*
> 
> Revelations 12: 7-8
> 
> No longer having access to heaven - satan will be forced to earth and will know his time is short. He will then unleash wrath against the believers threatening death to all who refuse to take his mark.


 

I remembered this but wasn't sure of the timing I should have gone and checked.

Thanks, now I  need to go back and read it again,.


----------



## momi (Nov 14, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I remembered this but wasn't sure of the timing I should have gone and checked.
> 
> Thanks, now I  need to go back and read it again,.




  Alright! Who's up next.  Don't let me have to start paging folks. lol


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 14, 2013)

^^you have to ask the next question


----------



## delitefulmane (Jan 3, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> According to Ecclesiastes, what two things does a wise man's heart discern?
> 
> Blessing and calamity
> Wisdom and folly
> ...



iwanthealthyhair, 

wisdom and folly 
Ecclesiates 10:2  "A wise person chooses the right road; a fool takes the wrong one." (NLT)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 4, 2014)

I had even forgotten that I posted the question, congrats you are the next one up...delitefulmane


----------



## Laela (Mar 19, 2014)

If delitefulmane doesn't mind, I've got a trivia question I'd like to post...


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 21, 2014)

Laela said:


> If delitefulmane doesn't mind, I've got a trivia question I'd like to post...



YAYY I got it right!!  

Nope Laela, I don't mind.  I just like to see this thread continuing.


----------



## momi (Mar 21, 2014)

delitefulmane said:


> YAYY I got it right!!
> 
> Nope Laela, I don't mind.  I just like to see this thread continuing.



I'm glad to see it carrying on as well


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 21, 2014)

me three, lol


----------



## Laela (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks.. now I gotta remember which one I wanted to post. Lord have mercy... 


smh




delitefulmane said:


> YAYY I got it right!!
> 
> Nope Laela, I don't mind.  I just like to see this thread continuing.


----------



## momi (Mar 24, 2014)

Laela said:


> Thanks.. now I gotta remember which one I wanted to post. Lord have mercy...
> 
> 
> smh



Laela - I ran up in here trying to get a jump on the next question.


----------



## Laela (Mar 24, 2014)

Sowwy momi...  lol

Question:
_*What is the sin of Jacob?*_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 25, 2014)

This one is kinda tough I'm not sure whether it's was when he at the advise of his mother cheated Esau out of his birthright or him not taking a stand in Dinah's rape - will add scriptures


----------



## momi (Mar 25, 2014)

Laela said:


> Sowwy momi...  lol
> 
> Question:
> _*What is the sin of Jacob?*_




ummmm.....  Insert Head Scratch Here

The only thing that comes to mind is the birthright situation but I'm sure that's not it.   Hmmmm...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 25, 2014)

I guess Dinah is out of the question because women were considered chattel back then, so I'm with you on the blessing/birthright.


----------



## hairspan (Mar 25, 2014)

Allowing his family to worship idle gods.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 25, 2014)

^^Jacob didn't know that Rachel had stolen the idols


----------



## momi (Mar 25, 2014)

I would like to use one of my lifelines. 

Are we talking about Jacob the man or Jacob as in "Israel" God's chosen people?


----------



## Laela (Mar 25, 2014)

^^ Good question!


----------



## Laela (Mar 25, 2014)

The trivia question leans toward "Isra'el'" the people, momi..... 
I should've said that earlier. lol




momi said:


> I would like to use one of my lifelines.
> 
> Are we talking about Jacob the man or Jacob as in "Israel" God's chosen people?


----------



## momi (Mar 25, 2014)

Laela said:


> The trivia question leans toward "Isra'el'" the people, momi.....  I should've said that earlier. lol


  For the transgression of Jacob is all this, and for the sins of the house of Israel. What is the transgression of Jacob? = is it not Samaria? and what are the high places of Judah? are they not Jerusalem? Micah 1:5[/B]   Laela - this passage is new to me and will definitely lead me to further study... even if my answer is incorrect. 


ETA: Israel's sin was forsaking The Lord and following after idols.  Micah 1:5 


"Final Answer". Lol


----------



## hairspan (Mar 25, 2014)

He wrestled with the angel?


----------



## Divine. (Mar 26, 2014)

I would have to agree that him stealing Esau's birthright was the sin. I believe he lied about Rachel being his wife at some point but I wouldn't say that was his biggest sin. I think him stealing Esau's birthright is what caused so much strife in his life afterwards, even he though he tried to live upright. 

Was having multiple wives considered sin? What about sleeping with his wives servants? I hope asking these questions isn't cheating lol

ETA: disregard my answer I just saw your post Laela.


----------



## Laela (Mar 26, 2014)

lol @ Final Answer...

You're correct,momi.... and that is the Scriptural reference!

Samaria was the capital of the northern 10 tribes in their division against the two tribes of Judah  (House of David, with Jerusalem as the capital). It was an affront to God and represents Jacob's rebellion. In Micah 1, the judgment is against Samaria.

You've got next.. lol





> Other relevant references for study (for anyone interested):
> 
> Jesus and the Woman of Samaria
> - spiritual rebirth
> ...








momi said:


> For the transgression of Jacob is all this, and for the sins of the house of Israel. What is the transgression of Jacob? = is it not Samaria? and what are the high places of Judah? are they not Jerusalem? Micah 1:5[/B]   Laela - this passage is new to me and will definitely lead me to further study... even if my answer is incorrect.
> 
> 
> ETA: Israel's sin was forsaking The Lord and following after idols.  Micah 1:5
> ...


----------



## Laela (Mar 26, 2014)

Divine. the story of Jacob is so fascinating.. you're on point as well because Jacob the man really represented God's people.


----------



## momi (Mar 27, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I would have to agree that him stealing Esau's birthright was the sin. I believe he lied about Rachel being his wife at some point but I wouldn't say that was his biggest sin. I think him stealing Esau's birthright is what caused so much strife in his life afterwards, even he though he tried to live upright.  Was having multiple wives considered sin? What about sleeping with his wives servants? I hope asking these questions isn't cheating lol  ETA: disregard my answer I just saw your post Laela.



I agree Divine - his guilt about stealing the birthright was probably a thorn in his side the entire time. Great point!


----------



## momi (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay here we go - I figured this question would be appropos in light of the upcoming Un-Noah movie:


How many groups of animals did G-d tell Noah to gather for the ark? 
What were the categories?
Why do you think Noah was given a different number for each category?
Where was the door located on the ark?
Who was responsible for closing the door of the ark?
Where was the vessel's final resting place after the flood waters finally receeded?


----------



## hairspan (Mar 30, 2014)

How many groups of animals did G-d tell Noah to gather for the ark? 
*3 groups Genesis 7:2 *
What were the categories?
*7 pairs of every clean animals, one pair of every unclean animals, and 7 pairs of every birds Genesis 7:2*
Why do you think Noah was given a different number for each category? 
* I think GOD wanted the clean animals and birds to reproduce more and be to be larger in number than the unclean animals.*
Where was the door located on the ark? 
*Put a door on the side of the ship Genesis 6:16*
Who was responsible for closing the door of the ark?
* GOD shut the door behind him. Genesis 7:16*
Where was the vessel's final resting place after the flood waters finally receeded? 
*The ship landed on the Ararat mountain Genesis 8:4*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## momi (Mar 30, 2014)

hairspan said:


> [*]How many groups of animals did G-d tell Noah to gather for the ark? 3 groups Genesis 7:2  [*]What were the categories? 7 pairs of every clean animals, one pair of every unclean animals, and 7 pairs of every birds Genesis 7:2 [*]Why do you think Noah was given a different number for each category?  I think GOD wanted the clean animals and birds to reproduce more and be to be larger in number than the unclean animals. [*]Where was the door located on the ark? Put a door on the side of the ship Genesis 6:16 [*]Who was responsible for closing the door of the ark?  GOD shut the door behind him. Genesis 7:16 [*]Where was the vessel's final resting place after the flood waters finally receeded? The ship landed on the Ararat mountain Genesis 8:4


[/QUOTE]

hairspan - CORRECT!

I would add that the greater number of clean animals  allowed for food and also for sacrifices because Noah presented a sacrifice before The Lord after departing the ark. 

You are up next!


----------



## hairspan (Mar 30, 2014)

In the book of Jeremiah, who burns the scroll containing the Lord's message?


----------



## momi (Jun 4, 2014)

bump.......


----------



## HWAY (Jun 5, 2014)

King Jehoiakim  burned the scroll. 
Jeremiah 36:20-26   "After they put the scroll in the room of Elishama the secretary, they went to the king in the courtyard and reported everything to him. The king sent Jehudi to get the scroll, and Jehudi brought it from the room of Elishama the secretary and read it to the king and all the officials standing beside him. It was the ninth month and the king was sitting in the winter apartment, with a fire burning in the firepot in front of him. Whenever Jehudi had read three or four columns of the scroll, the king cut them off with a scribe’s knife and threw them into the firepot, until the entire scroll was burned in the fire. The king and all his attendants who heard all these words showed no fear, nor did they tear their clothes. Even though Elnathan, Delaiah and Gemariah urged the king not to burn the scroll, he would not listen to them.  Instead, the king commanded Jerahmeel, a son of the king, Seraiah son of Azriel and Shelemiah son of Abdeel to arrest Baruch the scribe and Jeremiah the prophet. But the Lord had hidden them."


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 5, 2014)

HWAY said:


> King Jehoiakim burned the scroll.
> Jeremiah 36:20-26
> 
> "After they put the scroll in the room of Elishama the secretary, they went to the king in the courtyard and reported everything to him. The king sent Jehudi to get the scroll, and Jehudi brought it from the room of Elishama the secretary and read it to the king and all the officials standing beside him. It was the ninth month and the king was sitting in the winter apartment, with a fire burning in the firepot in front of him.
> ...


 
 But the Lord had 'hidden' them...  

 That's a Word for someone... receive it!   God is protecting you and your home, finances and your family.

 -------------------

 Next Question:   

 Where did God mention an 'Almond Tree' in the Bible and what did it represent?


----------



## delitefulmane (Aug 22, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> -------------------
> 
> Next Question:
> 
> Where did God mention an 'Almond Tree' in the Bible and what did it represent?



Shimmie, 

I believe this is in Jeremiah 1. And it is meant to confirm God's calling on Jeremiah's life because he doubted that he could be used at such a young age?? 

I'm not sure if this is correct though....


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2014)

_buuump!_

-


----------



## Nice Lady (Nov 23, 2014)

1. Where in the Bible did Ahab request for Micaiah, the prophet to come to his abode?
2. Who suggested that Ahab get Micaiah?
3. What did Micaiah tell Ahab?
4. What were the false prophets saying to Ahab that contradicted the prophet Micaiah?


----------



## Laela (Nov 24, 2014)

1 Where in the Bible did Ahab request for Micaiah, the prophet to come to his abode?
1 Kings 22
2. Who suggested that Ahab get Micaiah?
That would be Jehoshaphat. He requests that Ahab, “Inquire first for the word of the Lord” (1 Kings 22:5).

3. What did Micaiah tell Ahab?
Micaiah prophesies a true prophecy where he sees a meeting of God the heavenly hosts in which He asks who will entice Ahab to go into battle so that he may perish (1 Kings 22:19-20). A spirit comes forward, and offers to “be a lying spirit in the mouth of the prophets” Therefore, the prophecies of the other prophets were a result of the lying spirit.

4. What were the false prophets saying to Ahab that contradicted the prophet Micaiah?
Their prophecies were to Attack Ramoth Gilead and be victorious, “for the Lord will give it into the king’s hand.” (1 Kings 22:22).



Nice Lady said:


> 1. Where in the Bible did Ahab request for Micaiah, the prophet to come to his abode?
> 2. Who suggested that Ahab get Micaiah?
> 3. What did Micaiah tell Ahab?
> 4. What were the false prophets saying to Ahab that contradicted the prophet Micaiah?


----------



## Laela (Nov 24, 2014)

^^ that's one of my fave prophesy OT stories 

Next question:


*The first conversation recounted in the Bible is between these two; it leads to trouble. Where is the Bible is this??*


----------



## Nice Lady (Nov 24, 2014)

It's awfully quiet in here because the sisters are prepping for Thanksgiving & entertaining family. Good times. I have one more trivia question:

Where does it say: *"Nor thieves, nor the greedy, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God?*"


----------



## HWAY (Nov 25, 2014)

That's found at 1 Cor 6:10.


----------



## Laela (Nov 25, 2014)

HWAY, you're up next!




HWAY said:


> That's found at 1 Cor 6:10.


----------



## HWAY (Nov 25, 2014)

Who was the only one of Saul's sons left alive? How did David treat him?


----------



## Miss Kane (Nov 27, 2014)

HWAY said:


> Who was the only one of Saul's sons left alive? How did David treat him?



Jonathan.... David and Jonathan were very close. Jonathan was the one who warned David about his father's plan to kill him.

I think....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 1, 2014)

HWAY said:


> Who was the only one of Saul's sons left alive? How did David treat him?



I'm going to say that Saul had no more sons left however, Mephibosheth(sp?) Jonathan's son Saul's grandson was alive and because of David and Jonathan's relationship David vowed to take care of Mephibosheth for the rest if his life, Mephobsheth would have a place a the Kings table.

I will post scriptures to support


----------



## HairNinja (Dec 1, 2014)

Ishbosheth  he became king. David slain the men who took his head. 2 Samuel chapter 4.


----------



## HWAY (Dec 1, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 is correct.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 2, 2014)

Aaron had 4 sons, name them...which 2 died and why?


----------



## HairNinja (Dec 3, 2014)

HWAY said:


> Iwanthealthyhair67 is correct.



I don't understand how? Mephobesheph  was my first answer but he is a grandson. After further research I found that after Saul and his 3 sons all died Isphosheth  became the King cause he was the only one of Sauls sons still alive. 

His name was originally Eshbaal (1 Chronicles 8:33;*9:39). He was about forty years of age when his father and three brothers fell at the battle of Gilboa. And David cut off the head of his murderers out of respect  for Saul and his household.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 3, 2014)

HairNinja said:


> I don't understand how? Mephobesheph was my first answer but he is a grandson. After further research I found that after Saul and his 3 sons all died Isphosheth became the King cause he was the only one of Sauls sons still alive.
> 
> His name was originally Eshbaal (1 Chronicles 8:33;*9:39). He was about forty years of age when his father and three brothers fell at the battle of Gilboa. And David cut off the head of his murderers out of respect for Saul and his household.


 

@HairNinja perhaps @HWAY can verify which answer she is looking for


sorry I thought you tagged me ....


----------



## HairNinja (Dec 3, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @HairNinja perhaps @HWAY can verify which answer she is looking for
> 
> sorry I thought you tagged me ....



Maybe she didn't know Saul had a son survive. Cause I sure didn't you learn something new everyday.


----------



## HWAY (Dec 4, 2014)

I should have worded the question differently.  I was focused on Mephibosheth and how King David honored him.

I looked at 2 Samuel Chapter 9:
And David said, Is there yet any that is left of the house of Saul, that I may shew him kindness for Jonathan's sake?

2 And there was of the house of Saul a servant whose name was Ziba. And when they had called him unto David, the king said unto him, Art thou Ziba? And he said, Thy servant is he.

3 And the king said, Is there not yet any of the house of Saul, that I may shew the kindness of God unto him? And Ziba said unto the king, Jonathan hath yet a son, which is lame on his feet.

4 And the king said unto him, Where is he? And Ziba said unto the king, Behold, he is in the house of Machir, the son of Ammiel, in Lodebar.

5 Then king David sent, and fetched him out of the house of Machir, the son of Ammiel, from Lodebar.

6 Now when Mephibosheth, the son of Jonathan, the son of Saul, was come unto David, he fell on his face, and did reverence. And David said, Mephibosheth. And he answered, Behold thy servant!

7 And David said unto him, Fear not: for I will surely shew thee kindness for Jonathan thy father's sake, and will restore thee all the land of Saul thy father; and thou shalt eat bread at my table continually.

8 And he bowed himself, and said, What is thy servant, that thou shouldest look upon such a dead dog as I am?

9 Then the king called to Ziba, Saul's servant, and said unto him, I have given unto thy master's son all that pertained to Saul and to all his house.

10 Thou therefore, and thy sons, and thy servants, shall till the land for him, and thou shalt bring in the fruits, that thy master's son may have food to eat: but Mephibosheth thy master's son shall eat bread alway at my table. Now Ziba had fifteen sons and twenty servants.

11 Then said Ziba unto the king, According to all that my lord the king hath commanded his servant, so shall thy servant do. As for Mephibosheth, said the king, he shall eat at my table, as one of the king's sons.

12 And Mephibosheth had a young son, whose name was Micha. And all that dwelt in the house of Ziba were servants unto Mephibosheth.

13 So Mephibosheth dwelt in Jerusalem: for he did eat continually at the king's table; and was lame on both his feet.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 5, 2014)

................................






Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Aaron had 4 sons, name them...which 2 died and why?


----------



## Laela (Dec 17, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Aaron had 4 sons, name them...which 2 died and why?


 


Aaron's sons were Nadab, Abihu, Eleazar, and Ithamar

God struck down the first two, the older ones, because they disobeyed His commands. Flagrant irreverence by going into the Temple dressed inappropriately and being intoxicated, overly righteous, defiant and arrogant. I believe their deaths was also punishment for the sin of their father, for the Golden Calf.


_Reference: _Leviticus 10 and 16


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you Laela 

but they were disobedient to the Lords commands how, the reasons you listed are correct but you didn't mention all they did/why they were they killed, sorry if I wasn't more clear before.



Laela said:


> Aaron's sons were Nadab, Abihu, Eleazar, and Ithamar
> 
> God struck down the first two, the older ones, because they disobeyed His commands. Flagrant irreverence by going into the Temple dressed inappropriately and being intoxicated, overly righteous, defiant and arrogant. I believe their deaths was also punishment for the sin of their father, for the Golden Calf.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucia (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes...they didn't like Moses wife because she was black.  Racism ain't nuthin new....



Exodus 4:6,7

Then the Lord said, “Put your hand inside your cloak.” So Moses put his hand into his cloak, and when he took it out, the skin was leprous[a]—it had become as white as snow.

7 “Now put it back into your cloak,” he said. So Moses put his hand back into his cloak, and when he took it out, it was restored, like the rest of his flesh.


----------



## Laela (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorry for the overview of the story itself... 

God's strict commands for the priesthood (and all of the Law) were strict and not to be taken lightly but to be followed as prescribed. Specifically the eldest sons both offered "strange fire" by not keeping God's law for incense offering (Ex. 30) and instead offered incense that was not authorized or prescribed by God. So their offering was unholy and unclean. God admonished Aaron and prescribed to Moses what to do for Atonement (Lev 16)

*Lev 10: 1-2*


> Aaron’s sons Nadab and Abihu took their censers, put fire in them and added incense; and they offered unauthorized fire before the Lord, contrary to his command. 2 So fire came out from the presence of the Lord and consumed them, and they died before the Lord.


*Lev 10: 8-11*


> And the LORD spoke to Aaron, saying, "*Drink no wine or strong drink, you or your  sons with you, when you go into the tent of meeting, lest you die*. It shall be a  statute forever throughout your generations. You are to distinguish between the  holy and the common, and between the unclean and the clean, and you are to teach  the people of Israel all the statutes that the LORD has spoken to them by  Moses."





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Thank you @Laela
> 
> but they were disobedient to the Lords commands how, the reasons you listed are correct but you didn't mention all they did/why they were they killed, sorry if I wasn't more clear before.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 30, 2014)

@Laela

no worries, you are correct, please ask the next question.

I wonder if they were messed up on the incense because they were drunk either way they didn't follow instructions ...there's a way to enter into the presence of God that hasn't changed ...



Laela said:


> Sorry for the overview of the story itself...
> 
> God's strict commands for the priesthood (and all of the Law) were strict and not to be taken lightly but to be followed as prescribed. Specifically the eldest sons both offered* "strange fire*" by not keeping God's law for *incense offering (Ex. 30) and* instead offered incense that was not authorized or prescribed by God. So their offering was unholy and unclean. God admonished Aaron and prescribed to Moses what to do for Atonement (Lev 16)
> 
> ...


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Dec 31, 2014)

this seems fun. ready for the next question.
Laela


----------



## Laela (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi ladies, here's another:

Who ran carrying incense into the middle of the Israelites, to try to stop a plague?


_Happy New Year!!_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laela said:


> Hi ladies, here's another:
> 
> Who ran carrying incense into the middle of the Israelites, to try to stop a plague?
> 
> ...


 

*Aaron*

Numbers 16
*47And Aaron took as Moses commanded, and ran into the midst of the congregation;* and, behold, the plague was begun among the people: and he put on incense, and made an atonement for the people.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy New Year Everyone 

Who said 'Silver and Gold have I none, but such be it unto you... and to whom was it said and why?'


With an added note, the rest of this quoted scripture, be it unto you... God's Total Healing in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jan 2, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> Happy New Year Everyone   Who said 'Silver and Gold have I none, but such be it unto you... and to whom was it said and why?'  With an added note, the rest of this quoted scripture, be it unto you... God's Total Healing in Jesus' Name, Amen.



In Acts 3. Peter said the quote "silver and gold have I none...".  
Peter said it to the lame man who was lame from his mother's womb. 
It was said because the man was asking for alms from those that came to the temple
At this point everyone of those those that were filled and converted in chapter 2 (added 3000) had sold all of their possessions and split it among all to meet everyone's needs. So it doesn't say that there was a lot of extra money left over to give alms.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 2, 2015)

naturalfinally said:


> In Acts 3. Peter said the quote "silver and gold have I none...".
> Peter said it to the lame man who was lame from his mother's womb.
> It was said because the man was asking for alms from those that came to the temple
> 
> At this point everyone of those those that were filled and converted in chapter 2 (added 3000) had sold all of their possessions and split it among all to meet everyone's needs. So it doesn't say that there was a lot of extra money left over to give alms.


 
naturalfinally... Amen  

From verse 16 ...

_“Jesus’ name has healed this man—and you know how lame he was before. *Faith in Jesus’ name—faith given us from God—has caused this perfect healing.*_


----------



## momi (Jan 8, 2015)

Laela said:


> Hi ladies, here's another:  Who ran carrying incense into the middle of the Israelites, to try to stop a plague?  Happy New Year!!



Wow this was a good one. I had no idea! Lol

That's what I get for being MIA.


----------



## Laela (Jan 22, 2015)

@naturalfinally, looks like you got Next!


----------



## Laela (Jan 24, 2015)

Question: Who went without food, and walked, for 40 days and nights?


----------



## HWAY (Jan 25, 2015)

The prophet Elijah. 1 Kings 19.


----------



## Laela (Feb 9, 2015)

You're right, HWAY...  He was running from Jezebel and sought solace in Father God.

oh, I esp. love this part of the story:

_All at once, a strong wind shook the mountain and shattered the rocks. But the Lord was not in the wind. Next, there was an earthquake, but the Lord was not in the earthquake.  12 Then there was a fire, but the Lord was not in the fire._
_Finally, there was a *gentle breeze*,[b]  13 and when Elijah heard it, he covered his face with his coat. He went out and stood at the entrance to the cave._


There are times we tend to look for a mighty, great noise from God when He chooses to come in a gentle breeze instead.  

Abba, Father!



HWAY said:


> The prophet Elijah. 1 Kings 19.


----------



## HWAY (Feb 9, 2015)

Who said "She is more righteous than I, since I wouldn't give her to my son Shelah." 
Please name the author of this statement, reference bible verse and reason for the statement.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 10, 2015)

Judah said this of Tamar, long story short Tamar was married to one of Judah's sons he died, as was custom (so that Er would have an heir) the second son then wedded Tamar and he died then the third son was promised to Tamar, when he became of age Judah did not allow him to wed Tamar. 

She then deceived her father in law by pretending to be a prostitute and slept with him, she became pregnant with his (her fil) child.  When he realized the deception and its result his response was; She is more righteous than I ...

Gen 38

*6*And Judah took a wife for Er his firstborn, whose name _was_ Tamar. *7*And Er, Judah's firstborn, was wicked in the sight of the LORD; and the LORD slew him. *8*And Judah said unto Onan, Go in unto thy brother's wife, and marry her, and raise up seed to thy brother. *9*And Onan knew that the seed should not be his; and it came to pass, when he went in unto his brother's wife, that he spilled _it_ on the ground, lest that he should give seed to his brother. *10*And the thing which he did displeased the LORD: wherefore he slew him also. *11*Then said Judah to Tamar his daughter in law, Remain a widow at thy father's house, till Shelah my son be grown: for he said, Lest peradventure he die also, as his brethren _did_. And Tamar went and dwelt in her father's house.
*12*And in process of time the daughter of Shuah Judah's wife died; and Judah was comforted, and went up unto his sheepshearers to Timnath, he and his friend Hirah the Adullamite. *13*And it was told Tamar, saying, Behold thy father in law goeth up to Timnath to shear his sheep. *14*And she put her widow's garments off from her, and covered her with a vail, and wrapped herself, and sat in an open place, which _is_ by the way to Timnath; for she saw that Shelah was grown, and she was not given unto him to wife. *15*When Judah saw her, he thought her _to be_ an harlot; because she had covered her face. *16*And he turned unto her by the way, and said, Go to, I pray thee, let me come in unto thee; (for he knew not that she _was_ his daughter in law.) And she said, What wilt thou give me, that thou mayest come in unto me? *17*And he said, I will send _thee_ a kid from the flock. And she said, Wilt thou give _me_ a pledge, till thou send _it_? *18*And he said, What pledge shall I give thee? And she said, Thy signet, and thy bracelets, and thy staff that _is_ in thine hand. And he gave _it_ her, and came in unto her, and she conceived by him. *19*And she arose, and went away, and laid by her vail from her, and put on the garments of her widowhood.
*20*And Judah sent the kid by the hand of his friend the Adullamite, to receive _his_ pledge from the woman's hand: but he found her not. *21*Then he asked the men of that place, saying, Where _is_ the harlot, that _was_ openly by the way side? And they said, There was no harlot in this _place_. *22*And he returned to Judah, and said, I cannot find her; and also the men of the place said, _that_ there was no harlot in this _place_. *23*And Judah said, Let her take _it_ to her, lest we be shamed: behold, I sent this kid, and thou hast not found her.
*24*And it came to pass about three months after, that it was told Judah, saying, Tamar thy daughter in law hath played the harlot; and also, behold, she _is_ with child by whoredom. And Judah said, Bring her forth, and let her be burnt. *25*When she _was_ brought forth, she sent to her father in law, saying, By the man, whose these _are, am_ I with child: and she said, Discern, I pray thee, whose _are_ these, the signet, and bracelets, and staff. *26*And Judah acknowledged _them_, and said, *She hath been more righteous than I; because that I gave her not to Shelah my son*. And he knew her again no more.





HWAY said:


> Who said "She is more righteous than I, since I wouldn't give her to my son Shelah."
> Please name the author of this statement, reference bible verse and reason for the statement.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 13, 2015)

@HWAY

may I ask the next question with your permission?


----------



## HWAY (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes, you may.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 19, 2015)

HWAY said:


> Yes, you may.


 

Thank you....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 19, 2015)

Where is this passage of scripture found and which disciple is it speaking of?


"For it is written in the book of Psalms, Let his habitation be desolate, and let no man dwell therein: and his bishoprick let another take."


----------



## HairNinja (Feb 19, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Where is this passage of scripture found and which disciple is it speaking of?
> 
> "For it is written in the book of Psalms, Let his habitation be desolate, and let no man dwell therein: and his bishoprick let another take."



I'm guessing Judas.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 19, 2015)

correct, now answer the first half of the question




HairNinja said:


> I'm guessing Judas.


----------



## HairNinja (Feb 19, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> correct, now answer the first half of the question



I'll leave the rest for somebody else.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 19, 2015)

HairNinja said:


> I'll leave the rest for somebody else.


 

okay, thanks for playing


----------



## HairNinja (Feb 22, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> okay, thanks for playing



The scripture is Acts 1:20-26  

For it is written in the book of Psalms, ‘Let his dwelling become desolate, and let there be no inhabitant in it and, ‘His office of oversight let someone else take.
 21 It is therefore necessary that of the men who accompanied us during all the time in which the Lord Jesus carried on his activitiesa among us, 22 starting with his baptism by Johnc until the day he was taken up from us,d one of these men should become a witness with us of his resurrection.”

23 So they proposed two, Joseph called Barʹsab·bas, who was also called Justus, and Mat·thiʹas. 24 Then they prayed and said: “You, O Jehovah,a who know the hearts of all,f designate which one of these two men you have chosen 25 to take the place of this ministry and apostleship, from which Judas deviated to go to his own place.” 26 So they cast lots over them,h and the lot fell to Mat·thiʹas, and he was counted along with the 11 apostles.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 22, 2015)

HairNinja said:


> The scripture is Acts 1:20-26  For it is written in the book of Psalms, ‘Let his dwelling become desolate, and let there be no inhabitant in it and, ‘His office of oversight let someone else take. 21 It is therefore necessary that of the men who accompanied us during all the time in which the Lord Jesus carried on his activitiesa among us, 22 starting with his baptism by Johnc until the day he was taken up from us,d one of these men should become a witness with us of his resurrection.”  23 So they proposed two, Joseph called Barʹsab·bas, who was also called Justus, and Mat·thiʹas. 24 Then they prayed and said: “You, O Jehovah,a who know the hearts of all,f designate which one of these two men you have chosen 25 to take the place of this ministry and apostleship, from which Judas deviated to go to his own place.” 26 So they cast lots over them,h and the lot fell to Mat·thiʹas, and he was counted along with the 11 apostles.




Acts 1:20 correct HairNinja please ask the next question


----------



## momi (Feb 24, 2015)

Bumping...


----------



## Laela (Feb 26, 2015)

_How many wonders did God perform? (Scripture)_


----------



## momi (Feb 26, 2015)

Laela said:


> How many wonders did God perform? (Scripture)



Blank stare...


----------



## HairNinja (Feb 27, 2015)

Laela said:


> How many wonders did God perform? (Scripture)



*
Ecclestiastes 8:17  ESV
then I saw all the work of God, that man cannot find out the work that is done under the sun. However much man may toil in seeking, he will not find it out. Even though a wise man claims to know, he cannot find it out


----------



## Laela (Feb 28, 2015)

^^ that's a good scripture but not the one; but there is a particular scripture that speaks of the many wonders, spoken by a well-known biblical person...  


momi 
that scripture is more familiar to you may think


----------



## momi (Mar 1, 2015)

King David comes to mind... 

He's performed more wonders than we could ever count. 

Many, O LORD my God, are thy wonderful works which thou hast done, and thy thoughts which are to us-ward: they cannot be reckoned up in order unto thee: if I would declare and speak of them, they are more than can be numbered. Psalm 40:5


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 2, 2015)

Laela said:


> How many wonders did God perform? (Scripture)



  Which doeth great things past finding out; yea, and wonders without number. (*Job‬ *9‬:*10‬ KJV)

Infinite wonders!


----------



## Laela (Mar 2, 2015)

_bebezazueta _yes, ma'am... that's the correct answer, scripture


----------



## Laela (Mar 9, 2015)

bebezazueta, if you feel up to it, you're up next


----------

